# 2016 Snowflakes!! (Nov/Dec Rainbows)



## NavyLadybug

Just looking for buddies to talk to, chat about names with, share milestones with and discuss pregnancy symptoms with! :)

Any Nov/Dec due date is welcome!! :cold::xmas7::xmas12:


CURRENT BUMP BUDDIES!


NavyLadybug [*Lyle Dean*:blue: Due Nov 21st]
LynAnne [*Blue Baby*, :blue: Due Nov ~21st]
hmmohrma [*Patricia Marie*:pink:, Due Nov 12th]
Jox [*Pink Baby*, :pink: Due Nov 3rd]
Tinyfootsteps [*Team Yellow* :yellow:,Due Nov 27th]
AlexandraAzad [*Team Pink*, Due Nov 24th]
Ser253 [*Pink Baby*:pink:, Due Nov 22nd]
NinjaKitty5 [*Pink Baby*:pink:, Due Nov 6th]
Pumpkin04 [*Team Yellow*:yellow:, Due Nov 28th]
Stiletto_Mom [*Blue Baby* :blue:, Due Dec 8th]
TinyLynne [Due Dec 3rd]
Razcox [*Blue Baby*, :blue:Due Dec 31st]





*Angels*

tcinks [Baby would be Due Nov 8th :angel:]
MrsReed2015 [Baby would be Due Nov 21st :angel:]
Emmadaisy [[Baby would be Due Dec 14th :angel:]




*Quick Color Guide (Based on many different forum interpretations)*
*Team Pink* - Baby Girl
*Team Blue *- Baby Boy
*Team Purple* - Either Gender (Or one of each in the case of multiples)
*Team Yellow* - Gender Revealed At Birth
*Team Green* - You don't know if you are finding out the gender OR you are keeping it a secret

Before gender confirmation, Team Colors will be what you *HOPE* your bundle is, after gender is confirmed (If you are doing that) it will changed to Pink Baby or Blue Baby


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hello! Just figured I'd use this post to say Hi to anyone who wants to join! :hi: 

My husband and I suffered multiple losses last year so we are hopeful that this is our Rainbow Baby!!


----------



## LynAnne

It's super early days for me right now as today I am 3+6 but on Friday night after a two hour hold and on a First Response Rapid Response (no less) I got a very second definite line! That was approximately 11dpo. We were not trying this months of when I started getting symptoms at about 7dpo I was shocked. My last two losses (Dec &Feb) I had no symptoms at all. As it stands this last year I've had five losses: 3 very early, 1 ectopic (resulted in left tube removal) and a MMC. I'm hoping this could be my rainbow.

Right now I am hoping for either gender so team purple? We are most likely going to find out if we are lucky enough to get that far!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hi, LynAnne!!! Were you on the boards in May-July of last year? I would SWEAR I remember you! Congrats!! This is so crazy cause I got a :bfp: on Thurs at 10dpo and I'm also 3+6 today!!! So we're both Due Nov 21st-ish! How crazy!


----------



## LynAnne

Yeah, I had got a bfp in July which resulted in a MMC in August so I was floating about a lot back then. That's pretty neat that we are both due at the same time, even if its only going by lmp! Hope everything works out for us both! I've just felt pregnant since Monday-ish so I had to test on Friday! So surprising all the same!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm so glad you got a :bfp:! Have you set up a Dr's appt yet? (I'm unsure how you do things over your way) I have one on the 21st and another sometime around the 28th for my 6 week ultrasound!


----------



## hmmohrma

Hey Ladies! I also got my BFP at 3w2d, and it was with cheapo tests! I was freaking out and thinking I might be imagining that faint line, but my RE sent me for blood and sure enough my beta were at 40 (so early). I'm not 5w2d, and my second beta 6 at 4w2d was 666. I went for third beta on Friday, so I was stuck waiting all weekend for results. DH and I have not yet brought home a rainbow, but this is our first pregnancy after a diagnosis of raised thyroid antibody, levothyroxine (thyroid meds), and baby aspirin. I should be starting progesterone very soon (there has been some set back because most brands use peanut oil as a solvent, and I am allergic to nuts.) I'm feeling nervous but trying to stay positive! EDD is Nov. 12!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats Hmmohrma!! Fingers crossed you get your progesterone soon! (I'm on it as well) What team are you leaning towards?


----------



## hmmohrma

NavyLadybug said:


> Congrats Hmmohrma!! Fingers crossed you get your progesterone soon! (I'm on it as well) What team are you leaning towards?

We've always hoped for Team Pink, but at this point I suppose we've made it to Team Purple. DH did make a comment a day or two go about still hoping for a little girl. <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

Aww, how sweet! Always so cute to hear the daddies talk about it!


----------



## LynAnne

NavyLadybug said:


> I'm so glad you got a :bfp:! Have you set up a Dr's appt yet? (I'm unsure how you do things over your way) I have one on the 21st and another sometime around the 28th for my 6 week ultrasound!

I haven't done anything yet in the way of setting up appointments. As I have had an ectopic in the past I get an appointment with my hospital's EPU at about six weeks where they'll scan me to check that it's not another ectopic. So that would be an appointment around the 28th I think.

I'll also have to get my first midwife appointment which they normally schedule for about 8 or 9 weeks, I'm sure. And they'll give me a date for my 12 week scan when I make that appointment too. I'm a bit too scared to start making those appointments though!

Welcome hmmohrma! Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Interesting! Similar but not quite the same as what we do here :) 

I had my first beta on Friday and my second is today and then my first RE/OB (I see them dually) is the 21st and thats just a "Tell me how you feel so far, update this and a mini exam" sort of appointment and then the week after that at 6 weeks I get the first ultrasound and we're given our dates!


----------



## NavyLadybug

What are some symptoms you all have had? My biggest one is exhaustion, I'm soooo tired! Two others are some cramping/stretching pain and a tiny bit of queasiness :)


----------



## LynAnne

Sore boobs! So tender! I've also had some AF like cramps today which scares me even though I know I had them before with my MMC so I know it's normal settling in pains. I've also been struggling not to need a nap during the day!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Second beta just came in, it was 112!!!! (First one on Fri was 25!)


----------



## LynAnne

Woo hoo! That's great.


----------



## hmmohrma

Navy, I just realized you are in Newport News. I live about an hour west of Richmond right by Longwood University! Small World! You are so lucky to get your Beta's back the same day! We are in a rural area, so I go to my primary care to draw the blood, they send it to Labcorp, and they fax results to my RE. It usually comes back early morning of the 2nd day, but my last one was Friday, so I have to wait until tomorrow morning....it's so hard to wait so long! 

I've been nauseous on and off, especially the last couple days, and my chest is pretty sore. I'm hoping all these sign means my levels are continuing to rise. I'm also starting to have regular discharge, and every time I worry that I will check and see blood...thank goodness I haven't! I've also been exhausted!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Very small world! We're military so all of our care is through the base so nearly 90% of the blood work we have is done at the same facility, thats why its so fast haha :)


----------



## hmmohrma

My 4w6d labs came back at 2909! My RE released me to my OB today, and I have my first ultrasound next Wednesday at 6w4d. I'll be holding my breath until we see that heart beat. <3 I can still fly to visit my cousin and her sweet baby over my spring break in April, but I am not to lift anything over ten pounds.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thats a good, high number! I wonder if you have some twinsies in there!!


----------



## tcinks

Hi ladies! Can I join? :) 6 weeks today, due November 8. I have my first ultrasound on Thursday.


----------



## LynAnne

hmmohrma - Those are great numbers. I wish they did level checks over here like they seems to in the U.S. With my MMC last year I got bloods after I was earlier than they thought and my hcg was almost 1400 at 4+4. Wonder what it is with this one.

Hey tcinks, I think I remember you from before. Congrats on your BFP!

AFM - I'm having such a tricky time not worrying about everything. I feel as though I just can get excited yet. Keep reminding myself that right now I am pregnant, and that I need to just take it one day at a time. Has anyone thought about when they are telling family?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hi tcinks!! Welcome! Of course you can join! What team are hoping for? :) Good luck at your ultrasound!

I know that feeling Lyn, my first ultrasound is in 2 weeks and its driving me insane not knowing! We've already told my mother, DHs grandmother, my grandparents and his father, but thats it. We only told them because we feel they deserve to know and they are our support system if we lose another.

hmmohrma, have you been able to get some Progesterone?


----------



## tcinks

Thanks!

Lyn, we told our family a few days ago, at 5+4. We thought about waiting, but honestly I just feel better with people knowing. Yes, I know it's still early and "anything can happen", but my previous losses were 2nd trimester, so I know anything can happen then, too. So I just want to enjoy every day of my pregnancy and I want others to share in that joy with me!

It's still scary though. I had some brown spotting and cramping last night and was so worried and thought "why did I tell everyone?!" Ugh. Everything is fine, though. :)


----------



## LynAnne

It's our plan to hold off as long as possible before we tell our families. They are an amazing support system but my sister is due at the end of next month and I don't want our news to over shadow her. I know everyone would just worry and I don't want it ruining the excitement of her first child. Its bad enough that she found out she was pregnant that i had my MMC the same weekend. When she did tell the family some five weeks later, it was tinged with sadness for what should have been for me. I really want her to have her moment. At her due date i should be about 10 weeks so its not that hard to wait a couple more after that until 12 weeks. I have everything crossed we can get that far. It's going to be a long eight weeks!


----------



## tcinks

That's so nice of you! I could never wait that long to tell, and my mom always knows when I'm pregnant, anyway. (She texted me the first day we got a :bfp: and told me she had a dream that I was pregnant. She knew with my sisters, too. Crazy.) My sister and sister in law are both pregnant right now. I don't think there will ever be a time in the near future when someone isn't pregnant in the family. :rofl: I lost my first baby at 13 weeks, 1 week before my SIL had her first baby. I don't feel like my loss overshadowed her birth though (if anything I feel like it was the opposite). But anyway, I know where you're coming from, it can be a tricky situation. Glad you're handling it well. :hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thats so strong and amazing of you Lyn!! :hugs: 


No one else is pregnant in my family right now (which is honestly surprising), when we lost Sophie in Sept, my cousin was due 2 weeks later and had her daughter, and that was harder on me really more than it really affecting anyone else. But as tcinks says, its tricky and all depends on each persons family :)


----------



## Jox

Hi ladies, can I join you? I'm due 3rd November and had a scan on Sunday showing a baby with a hb.

This is my and my OHs first baby together. We had a mc back at the end of December and my first baby was also stillborn at 36 weeks xx

I've had 3 boys and my OH has a 12 year old son too so a girl would be a very nice surprise but I am 100% genuinely happy with whatever we r given xx


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome Jox! So sorry for your losses :hugs: 

So glad you've seen a HB!! So exciting!


----------



## LynAnne

I just feel like after she didn't get a big happy announcement that I don't want to take away from her big moment of having her little girl. To be fair, it all depends on symptoms. If I start being sick then I know they'll all catch on or I might not be able to hide it. I want to hold off for as long as possible! We won't be telling DH's family until then either because I don't want some people knowing more than others. Tricky when DH works with his dad but we'll just have to come up with an excuse!

Hello Jox. Congrats on your new BFP!


----------



## Jox

Thanks ladies X

Was a relief seeing baby and a hb on Sunday. When we went at the same time in December the sac was empty and it started 3 weeks of upset over X as then finally mc on nye/nyd. I know I'm not safe yet but feel better knowing there's a little one in there xx


----------



## hmmohrma

LynAnne said:


> hmmohrma - Those are great numbers. I wish they did level checks over here like they seems to in the U.S. With my MMC last year I got bloods after I was earlier than they thought and my hcg was almost 1400 at 4+4. Wonder what it is with this one.
> 
> Hey tcinks, I think I remember you from before. Congrats on your BFP!
> 
> AFM - I'm having such a tricky time not worrying about everything. I feel as though I just can get excited yet. Keep reminding myself that right now I am pregnant, and that I need to just take it one day at a time. Has anyone thought about when they are telling family?

I didn't have beta levels checked regularly until after out third loss. The first I had was actually the day after my MC started in October. He checked to verify that the numbers were lower than they should have been. This time we have been with an RE, and he has checked weekly for the first three weeks we knew. We go for our ultrasound next Wednesday, and I am not having anymore blood tests. I am just on the thyroid meds, baby aspirin, and progesterone for now.


----------



## hmmohrma

NavyLadybug said:


> Hi tcinks!! Welcome! Of course you can join! What team are hoping for? :) Good luck at your ultrasound!
> 
> I know that feeling Lyn, my first ultrasound is in 2 weeks and its driving me insane not knowing! We've already told my mother, DHs grandmother, my grandparents and his father, but thats it. We only told them because we feel they deserve to know and they are our support system if we lose another.
> 
> hmmohrma, have you been able to get some Progesterone?

I finally got it from a compounding pharmacist yesterday. I just feel better knowing I'm doing everything I can. I'm doing 100mg at night and 100 in the morning. We've also been telling family and close friends. They all know about our losses anyway, so we figured we should let them join in on the exciting part for now. We're also feeling a little better knowing our RE thinks he found the cause of our losses.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm you got some Hmmohrma!! 


Is anyone doing CVS or Amnio or one of the blood tests (Panorama, MarterniT21, Informeseq, etc etc)?? We plan on either CVS or Amnio (do not know which yet) because our RE believes our losses were chromosomal related and one of our losses was confirmed by "red flags" and the most recent by genetic testing. We had Panorama with our last, Sophie, and it came back fine only to find out it only tests for the 6 most common problems where there are literally hundreds (even thousands) of disorders related to chromosomes and the one she had was extremely rare and not on the panel for anything except CVS or Amnio (She had Mosaic Trisomy 4)


----------



## hmmohrma

I just talked to DH about it. He thinks we should do anything we can (minus amnio....I don't want to risk it) to be prepared. I'm a little more on the fence about. We'll keep our baby either way, so I feel like I would just worry more if I know something is not typical. However, DH pointed out we can worry about what we know or worry about the unknown, and that is very true.


----------



## NavyLadybug

CVS has more risk than Amnio, just letting you know :) If you're not at risk for the rarer chromosomal disorders, then normally the blood tests are sufficient. Of course we didn't even know we were at risk until recently.


----------



## hmmohrma

We did some research last night. We are not comfortable with the risk, but the blood tests are not accurate. Everything we saw said they might show a positive, but that's not necessarily true and it can't tell severity, and if it shows negative there might actually be a defect that didn't show. This all makes me lean even more toward not testing.


----------



## hmmohrma

Even though I've started progesterone, my symptoms have really lessoned in the last 2 days. My bbs are not sore anymore, but my nips are sore to the touch. Otherwise, I'm just hungry and tired. I know it is early and so common for us to worry about lack of symptoms, and I'm trying not to freak out. I also know the hunger I'm feeling is not normal, but jee whiz! I hate worrying and focusing on all these little details....I'm sooo hungry right now though :p How scattered was this post? lol


----------



## LynAnne

I'm terrified of losing symptoms. My cramps are quite few and far between although I'm sure it was like that before. Whenever I panic that the symptoms are disappearing I just have to adjust my bra and I know they haven't all gone. Plus I cant seem to make it through the day without a little nap. I'm only 4+3 so its normal not to have a lot of them. Still, these first few weeks are so scary.


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Hi ladies, I hope I can join you?

I got my BFP this morning. We've been trying for baby no.2 since late last year and I had an early MC in November. I was totally shocked to see 2 lines on my test this morning as I've had a very uneventful TWW and was sure that AF was coming. 

I'm due around 27th November. 

I am ridiculously nervous (as I've had two previous losses) but I'm determined to stay hopeful and enjoy this pregnancy, no matter how long it lasts for.


----------



## LynAnne

Hi tinyfootsteps, welcome! I'm sorry to hear of your losses and huge congratulations on your new BFP. I hope this is it for you, for all of us.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome Tinyfootsteps! Sorry for your losses :hugs: Are you hoping for anything particular :) Congrats on your :bfp:!


Lyn and Hmmohrma, I freak out over symptoms too, I was 10 weeks with Sophie and EVERYTHING just disappeared and since it ended up being a lose its freaked me out this time as well, but I'm SOOOOO tired so I'm feeling somewhat comforted by that.


----------



## hmmohrma

Welcome Tiny! Way to be positive and try to make the decision early to enjoy your pregnancy.

Well, my symptoms came back with a vengeance around 1:30. I had to walk out of a play in the cafeteria at school because I became so nauseous and hot. I also had a headache for hours! Now my chest is sore again. DH said, "I'm sorry you either have to feel bad or worry because you don't feel bad." lol I've also been worrying because the progesterone is causing more discharge, and I always hold my breath in the bathroom b/c I'm worried I'll see blood. So far...not even a drop. Let's hope it stays that way for us all!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I get the same feeling from the Progesterone! It constantly feels like blood (almost like when AF shows up and you've only got a pad in) so I'm always a bit worried I'll see it but I've been on it so long at this point (since O) that I'm more or less used to the feeling.


----------



## tcinks

I kind of feel like that too with the progesterone! Some days it isn't too bad, but others I find myself rushing to the bathroom with every little gush of discharge. One night I did have a bit of brown, but otherwise nothing.

Also, do any of you ladies feel like dry down there since taking the progesterone?! It's been a little uncomfortable.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Not me personally tcinks, but everyone is different, I have heard of that symptom though. 


I know its SUPER early but has anyone been toying with names? We have sort of, our are actually already chosen, have been for some time, and we keep alternating calling them by each gender haha though most times we just call them Lucky Tadpole lol


----------



## hmmohrma

We have had family names picked out for years. We talked about it way before we started ttc. 

Tcinks, I have not had dryness yet, but I did read that it might happen. Does drinking more water help?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ended up having to make a call to the Dr due to a scare. My BP spiked up to 165/108 for several hours before finally coming back down to a somewhat normal level (130/82). I'm to keep track of it over the weekend, going to the ER if needed, and to go in on Monday and discuss my numbers and possibly being put on some medication.

I have a history of this and Pre-E during pregnancy, so I'm not really surprised though I hate that its starting this early and its stressing me out.


----------



## hmmohrma

NavyLadybug said:


> Ended up having to make a call to the Dr due to a scare. My BP spiked up to 165/108 for several hours before finally coming back down to a somewhat normal level (130/82). I'm to keep track of it over the weekend, going to the ER if needed, and to go in on Monday and discuss my numbers and possibly being put on some medication.
> 
> I have a history of this and Pre-E during pregnancy, so I'm not really surprised though I hate that its starting this early and its stressing me out.

Oh no! I'm glad is down a bit. Good luck this weekend. I'm sorry you're dealing with this. :hugs:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you Hmmohrma!

The morning sickness is starting to kick in big time now. Started off just sorta queasy but this morning it was full blown run to the bathroom in a panic type deal. :sick:

How's everyone else doing? :)


----------



## AlexandraAzad

Hi everybody, Im due on november as well 24th ... hopes it goes well after 3 MS :D good luck everybody


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hello Alexandra! Sorry for your losses! :hugs: Is there a particular gender you're hoping for? :)


----------



## tcinks

I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow and I'm meeting with a new high risk doctor. She delivers at a hospital with a NICU that handles 23-weekers and my current ob's hospital only handles 28-weekers (now, I certainly don't hope to go that soon, but I want to be prepared). And she should have more experience with cerclages. I hope we like her, my last high risk doctor left me such a wreck last pregnancy. :/

Hope everyone has had a good start to the week! :D


----------



## NavyLadybug

Fingers crossed you like them, tcinks!!


----------



## MrsReed2015

Can I join please?

I'm due Nov 21st I think. This is our first pregnancy after my ectopic which ended in Jan..

I have mega nausea all day, and sore boobs! Feeling totally different to how I felt when I was pregnant with my ectopic, which I'm considering a good thing!

I'm due an early scan at the EPU here in the UK, But I'm flying to Florida on Fri, so will have to wait til were back to see our little bean.

I'm currently 5w2d. And very thank ful!

Xx


----------



## AlexandraAzad

NavyLadybug said:


> Hello Alexandra! Sorry for your losses! :hugs: Is there a particular gender you're hoping for? :)

yeeees!! girl:DDD but again after 3 looses i just hope for anything as long as he/she comes healthy :X


----------



## LynAnne

Hey everyone! How are we all doing? 
I've been feeling a bit sick today which I'm taking as a good thing, especially as I was starting to worry a little as some of my other symptoms haven't been as intense. Can't sleep through the night so I'm having to nap in the afternoon and still got the boob discomfort/tenderness although it is better now.
Feel like time is dragging. How am I only 5+1? Feel like I found out forever ago.


----------



## ser523

Hey ladies! Hoping to join up with you. I got my BFP on the 12th and my app calculates my due date as Nov 22. I'm trying to stay calm and positive, but I had two early mc's last year feb and march. This baby is a few months ahead of what we had originally planned, but we're hoping very much that this is a sticky rainbow bean.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hello Mrs Reed and Ser523! Sorry for your losses :hugs: Are you guys hoping for anything in particular? 

I feel you on the nausea and boobs, Mrs. Reed, its ridiculous on my end as well! Same with the fatigue!! Do you have your scan scheduled? I have one next Wed (30th) :)

Alexandra, DH wants a girl as well (since we have a DS) but I feel like its another little boy hahaha

Lyn, I feel you on not sleeping at night and needing naps!! And on the time dragging, I feel like I've known for months instead of barely 2 weeks!


----------



## ser523

NavyLadybug said:


> Hello Mrs Reed and Ser523! Sorry for your losses :hugs: Are you guys hoping for anything in particular?

Thanks! I think I'm just hoping it's a sticky bean at this point, you know? I'm so afraid of something happening that I don't think I've thought about the actual baby at the end. I think I won't feel/believe that I'm really pregnant until my first ultrasound. If that makes sense. >.< 

I feel you with the time dragging, Lyn! I got my BFP on the 12th, but that feels like ages ago. And I can relate on the being tired/not alerting through the night too. I've been woken up almost every night by these awful stomach pains :( that's my biggest symptom, but also super gassy and my boobs are sensitive.


----------



## MrsReed2015

My OH and I aren't just happy with whatever.. and will wait until he/she is born. So no gender confirmation at our 20 weeks scan.

I'm suppose to have a scan at 6 weeks ( which will be on Sunday) but we fly to the US on Friday for two weeks, so I'll have to wait until we are back, when I'll be 8 weeks. But I guess I'll see more then so it's kind of a good thing?

My tiredness is making my OH feel like he's a single man at the moment :haha: I fall asleep at around 8pm and that's me done for the evening!:sleep:

I'm still conscious that every twinge I feel is positive rather than negative. Anyone else just really over analysing every little twinge?

Xx


----------



## hmmohrma

Welcome Alexandra and Ser and congrats!

Mrs. Reed - I am flying next week too. Doctor said to stay super hydrated and get up to walk every hour. He said the daily aspirin should keep me from having blood clots but do it to stay safe for sure. Have fun!

We had our first ultra sound today, and this was the first time we've actually seen a heartbeat! I was so nervous right before that I almost had a panic attack. The tech talked me down and quickly pointed out the heartbeat upon starting (love her...she has also had to tell us she couldn't find a heartbeat in the past and was great with that, too). I cried my eyes out. I wasn't ready for the rush of emotions, but it sure did come! DH said Booboo looked like a hotdog.....don't know how to feel about that...lol...we go back April 19, but we measured 6w6d days today and thought we were 6w5d. That was reassuring! <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes Mrs Reed I analyze every twinge too hahaha

Woohoo, Hmmohrma!!! Do you wanna share some pics?? We all love US photos!! (You don't have to of course :) )


----------



## hmmohrma

NavyLadybug said:


> Yes Mrs Reed I analyze every twinge too hahaha
> 
> Woohoo, Hmmohrma!!! Do you wanna share some pics?? We all love US photos!! (You don't have to of course :) )

Here is a picture of our little "hot dog" (it turns out he meant the shape of my uterus not our baby, but my little sister who is home with her first baby the last month said "lil lil melted gummy bear". Apparently we're not leaving the junk food references. I'm also including the blood stain on my cotton after blood work because it's heart shaped! <3

And yes yes yes, I analyze everything and worry when I don't feel symptoms. I find myself pushing on my boobs to make sure they're still tender all throughout the day, and then I'm starving and falling asleep on my drive home from school and remember those are definitely not my typical feelings at 4:00pm. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hmmohrma

Here is the heart. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## NavyLadybug

Woohoo and aww it is a itty bitty heart!


----------



## NinjaKitty5

*Hello ladies. My name is Holly and i am new here to B&B.
I recently just found out that I'm pregnant again with no cycle in between my D&C.
i am 20 years old and my boyfriend and i have been trying for our rainbow baby since June of last year( when we had our first miscarriage at 4 weeks and 2 days). to our delight we found out we were pregnant again in November of last year only for it to end in another miscarriage at 5 weeks.
My Dr. at that point went ahead and ordered all types of blood work that came back negative and decided that she wanted to go ahead and do a D&C and hysterscopy to make sure that everything was going ok in my uterus and that there was nothing preventing a healthy pregnancy. seeing as i have a 4 year old daughter. Well it turned out that i had a rather large benign polyp in my ovary that my dr. thinks was preventing implantation, and that i now have a completely happy,healthy uterus. As soon as i found out i was pregnant i called my dr whom started me on progesterone suppositories, 100MG once a day vaginally at bed time .( they look like little red BB's that give you awful salmon colored discharge through out the morning. Though that has been giving me a heart attack i know its just the coating of the progesterone pill and try not to worry.. otherwise id say this pregnancy is progressing smoothly. i really don't have any symptoms other than sore boobies, slight off and on nausea and constant exhaustion.i am 7+3 today which is the farthest i have ever made it except for my very first pregnancy(my daughter). i am trying to stay optimistic but its super hard because i am afraid to get attached because im afraid miscarriage is going to happen again.*


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome NinjaKitty! Sorry for your losses :hugs: Are you hoping for anything specific? :)


----------



## MrsReed2015

Lovely to see your scan photos. Will be nice to see everyone's!

Will morning sickness is all day sickness for me. Off work today, curled up on the couch! Totally worth it for our little rainbow :baby:

Florida bound tomorrow so I may go a bit quiet on here. Will sort my scan for the week I'm back (11/04)

Have a good couple of weeks everyone. Have a great Easter, enjoy your eggs!

:thumbup:


----------



## MrsReed2015

Sorry just testing my new ticker!

Xx


----------



## LynAnne

So I've finally got my scan appointment at the EPU for next Tuesday at 6+1. Fortunately it's at 9:30 so I won't have to wait all day. Feeling nervous and scared but maybe I'll feel better come Tuesday if all is well with baby. I've had a bit of nausea the last couple of days which feels horrible but is sort of reassuring.


----------



## MrsReed2015

Stay positive!:hugs:

Look forward to seeing your pic! Try to relax this weekend xx


----------



## LynAnne

Thanks Mrs Reed! I hope that they give me one as they don't always at the EPU. Totally not looking forward to it as my last few scans have only brought bad news. Still, this one could be entirely different!


----------



## MrsReed2015

I understand, it's hard to believe we get the chance to have a 'normal' pregnancy.

Just stay positive and just believe that this is your time :hugs: I'm sure all will be well for you:thumbup:

We are lucky to have EPUs really, that see us so quickly!

Xx


----------



## LynAnne

I know right? Fortunately I even spoke to the same woman who scanned me through my pregnancy and mmc so she knows (most of) my history. She said that she really hopes that it is all good news this time round. I know that I'm going to be so anxious until I'm at least out of the first trimester. Maybe once I'm into the second trimester I'll start to relax even just a little!


----------



## MrsReed2015

I imagine that's quite comforting knowing that you have someone who knows you!

I think the anxiety is completely normal given what you've been through. I pray all goes well for you on Tues xx


----------



## NavyLadybug

I've been admitted to the hospital. I woke up at 4AM to chest pain, dizziness and vomiting. My BP was 169/112 so my husband rushed me to the ER. After several hours of failed pain medications, Zofran, an ultrasound and several consults. The results came back with gestational hypertension and a very large gallbladder stone in my duct. I MUST have surgery. Right now we are attempting to control the situation with pain meds and antibiotics so I will be in the hospital overnight to be monitored. If this plan works, the surgery will be held off as long as it can, hopefully until the second trimester. If it's not, then I will likely have surgery tomorrow or the day after. :cry:

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't scared but if I don't have the surgery then I could go into sepsis. Right now we're really hoping that the antibiotic route will work as this will allow us to delay the surgery until I am in a more stable and secure stage in my pregnancy.


----------



## LynAnne

Oh no Navy! I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you are okay. Take care of yourself.


----------



## MrsReed2015

Sorry to hear this! I hope that everything is ok, and not only you but little bean is ok too.

I can relate to the gall bladder pain as I had mine out years ago. KMFC'd for you.

Keep us posted when you can xx:hugs:


----------



## NinjaKitty5

NavyLadybug said:


> Welcome NinjaKitty! Sorry for your losses :hugs: Are you hoping for anything specific? :)

Thank you &#10084;&#65039; 
We would love another little girl but as long as sweet bean is healthy we will be over the moon with either gender


----------



## ser523

hmmohrma said:


> Here is a picture of our little "hot dog" (it turns out he meant the shape of my uterus not our baby, but my little sister who is home with her first baby the last month said "lil lil melted gummy bear". Apparently we're not leaving the junk food references. I'm also including the blood stain on my cotton after blood work because it's heart shaped! <3
> 
> And yes yes yes, I analyze everything and worry when I don't feel symptoms. I find myself pushing on my boobs to make sure they're still tender all throughout the day, and then I'm starving and falling asleep on my drive home from school and remember those are definitely not my typical feelings at 4:00pm. :)

Beautiful scan! How exciting!



NinjaKitty5 said:


> *Hello ladies. My name is Holly and i am new here to B&B.
> I recently just found out that I'm pregnant again with no cycle in between my D&C.
> i am 20 years old and my boyfriend and i have been trying for our rainbow baby since June of last year( when we had our first miscarriage at 4 weeks and 2 days). to our delight we found out we were pregnant again in November of last year only for it to end in another miscarriage at 5 weeks.
> My Dr. at that point went ahead and ordered all types of blood work that came back negative and decided that she wanted to go ahead and do a D&C and hysterscopy to make sure that everything was going ok in my uterus and that there was nothing preventing a healthy pregnancy. seeing as i have a 4 year old daughter. Well it turned out that i had a rather large benign polyp in my ovary that my dr. thinks was preventing implantation, and that i now have a completely happy,healthy uterus. As soon as i found out i was pregnant i called my dr whom started me on progesterone suppositories, 100MG once a day vaginally at bed time .( they look like little red BB's that give you awful salmon colored discharge through out the morning. Though that has been giving me a heart attack i know its just the coating of the progesterone pill and try not to worry.. otherwise id say this pregnancy is progressing smoothly. i really don't have any symptoms other than sore boobies, slight off and on nausea and constant exhaustion.i am 7+3 today which is the farthest i have ever made it except for my very first pregnancy(my daughter). i am trying to stay optimistic but its super hard because i am afraid to get attached because im afraid miscarriage is going to happen again.*

Congratulations! And welcome! I hear you about the fear, I feel the same. I feel like I haven't been thinking about being pregnant, like actually, because I'm afraid too. *hugs* Try to be positive and not to worry too much! 



LynAnne said:


> So I've finally got my scan appointment at the EPU for next Tuesday at 6+1. Fortunately it's at 9:30 so I won't have to wait all day. Feeling nervous and scared but maybe I'll feel better come Tuesday if all is well with baby. I've had a bit of nausea the last couple of days which feels horrible but is sort of reassuring.

I'm feeling super impatient for my scan as well! Especially because mine got pushed back a week to April 4th! I mean, it's not super far, but feels like ages away. 



NavyLadybug said:


> I've been admitted to the hospital. I woke up at 4AM to chest pain, dizziness and vomiting. My BP was 169/112 so my husband rushed me to the ER. After several hours of failed pain medications, Zofran, an ultrasound and several consults. The results came back with gestational hypertension and a very large gallbladder stone in my duct. I MUST have surgery. Right now we are attempting to control the situation with pain meds and antibiotics so I will be in the hospital overnight to be monitored. If this plan works, the surgery will be held off as long as it can, hopefully until the second trimester. If it's not, then I will likely have surgery tomorrow or the day after. :cry:
> 
> I'd be lying if I said I wasn't scared but if I don't have the surgery then I could go into sepsis. Right now we're really hoping that the antibiotic route will work as this will allow us to delay the surgery until I am in a more stable and secure stage in my pregnancy.

Praying for your speedy recovery! I hope you and little bean come out of this safely! *hugs*


----------



## hmmohrma

Oh Navy! I'm so sorry I just logged in. All of my good thoughts and wishes are with you and your husband. I hope they have the best plan for you and keep you and Baby safe. <3


----------



## ser523

Ugh, is anyone else feeling exhausted? I'm so tired today, but I have no time for a nap. I have my part time job tonight from 6-8:30, it's going to be a tough shift! *yawn*


----------



## NavyLadybug

Things were looking up today until late this afternoon. I had another episode and my BP skyrocketed to 169/98 so they've taken me off all food and water and are watching me tonight again and assessing me tomorrow to see if I need surgery. I am terrified because since I'm not even 6 weeks and already a high risk pregnancy patient our surgeon told us point blank that if we had to go through with the surgery that there was a 1 in 3 chance of a major complication (such as miscarriage, congenital defects of the heart or brain or still birth later in the pregnancy). If we can some how manage to make it to the 2nd trimester then the chamces goto 1 in 8. Ideally we wanted to make it to at least 35 weeks and deliver the baby and do the surgery after the delivery bit right now we don't know if we're going to make it that far and I've done nothing but cry the past few hours.


----------



## ser523

I sending love and prayers your way, Navy <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

Was finally allowed up walk but I had to take my IV pole with mw.


----------



## hmmohrma

NavyLadybug said:


> Was finally allowed up walk but I had to take my IV pole with mw.
> 
> View attachment 936400

I'm glad you were able to walk around. I hope those docs can keep you healthy long enough to keep Baby healthy. Has your blood pressure gone down at all?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Procedure is probably going to be Monday. I'm not getting better. My two choices are a stent or complete removal. Both have pros and cons but either way there is about a 1 in 3 chance of either losing the baby or a severe complication in the pregnancy. I'm likely staying in the hospital until Monday.

A stent is likely not possible since I would have to have it for 8+ weeks and we will likely move before it's time for it to come out and I may not get a Dr in P'cola who has experience for this surgery in pregnant women in time. 

Both surgeons told us that our chances of a loss or severe complication are about 1 in 3 due to how early in the pregnancy it is, my high blood pressure and already being a high risk pregnancy to begin with. 

I don't even know what to think anymore. Everytime we get pregnant, something happens. I can't go through another loss, not again. I'm so tired and I just want to give up. I don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I took a turn for the better last night, thankfully (!), and I will be getting to go home tomorrow if nothing happens!

The Dr also did a beta just as a check on it and said he wanted it about 6,500 or so to be nice and normal. It came back at 8,732! According to the calculators, it's still doubling every 48 hours verses the normal 72-96 hours it usually takes after reaching 1200+!! So I'm very hopeful about my US on Wed!


----------



## hmmohrma

Well I'm so glad to hear that Navy! Thank goodness your numbers are still rising, and I hope you are able to stay comfortable through this pregnancy. :)


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you hmmohrma! 

How is everyone else doing? Appts scheduled? Symptom spotting? Going though names? Nursery ideas?


----------



## MrsW1985

..


----------



## hmmohrma

It is 5:37am in Virginia. I'm sitting on a plane, grounded due to fog, and I'm getting thirsty and going to have to use the bathroom soon. This is also my first flight by myself, so I'm already a little nervous. And the girl sitting next to me has perfume on that it making me nauseous. 

Symptoms - my boobs are still pretty sore to the touch, and DH and I noticed hardish spots in the tissue over my nipples.

Nursery - we painted the room grey a couple months ago (while we were wtt), painted the moldings and doors white, and replaced the sockets and light switches with fresh white ones. Our house was built in 1965, so we've been going room my room to update it a bit. We're basically waiting to find out the gender to pick out curtains. I have furniture (that's been in our shed because I didn't want to jinx anything by setting it up too early....ha!) for about 2 years. It came from my in laws. 

Well, hopefully o don't miss my changeover in North Carolina!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh Hmmohrma, I love grey nurserys!


----------



## hmmohrma

This has been quite a traveling day. I missed my change over (the one they switched me to after the original delay), and now I'm waiting 4 hours for the one they could get me on. I'm about to enjoy a nice salad with chicken with my soda water and lime....lol...I'm sitting at a bar at the airport. I figured I'd at least have a mock tail.


----------



## NinjaKitty5

:hugs: 
I'll be crossing my fingers and toes for you momma !


----------



## LynAnne

Glad to hear you are doing better, Navy. Long may that continue!

Today I had my scan. For the first time I didn't need an internal and we were able to see everything on the external - including the flickering heartbeat which the midwife said was nice and strong. I was measuring six weeks which is perfect as by my LMP I am 6+1 so right on schedule there! I've got another appointment scheduled for the 8th of April when I'll be about 7+3/4 so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for good news again then.

Reconsidering waiting until 12 weeks to tell people though. I think the closer I get to the time I lost the MMC the more scared and need of support I will be. Plus, I'm definitely suffering on the morning sickness front a lot more this time around. I don't know that it'll be easy to hide much longer! I don't know yet, really need to weigh up the pros and cons of telling people. 

Here is my blurry scan photo. It's early days so you can't see much but I certainly could see it clearer on the screen. Sharing anyway.

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/dibdabdebs/29%20March_zpsj0dn3qbv.jpg


----------



## NavyLadybug

Beautiful scan, Lyn!!!! Makes me so excited for mine tomorrow!


----------



## hmmohrma

That's great Lyn. I can't believe they could do an external scan so early. That's amazing.


----------



## pumkin04

Hi everyone! 
May I please join this group?
I am currently 5+2 ...should be due November 28th as long as my little muffin sticks!!
Monday I got blood drawn my level was at 2,900..my progesterone was 15. When I saw the number I thought it was really low for 5 weeks so I got super paranoid and nervous.
I had a miscarriage back in October, when I got my BFP on March 20th we were SO excited and shocked. 

I have a 7 week appointment booked on April 19th and I am so nervous about it already. 
My symptoms have been as follows and I feel like they come and go sometimes besides my boobs being really sore. I have been gassy, slightly nauseous, but not all the time, sometimes I am extremely exhausted than other times i'm not. I have been having very very slight cramping which scared me a bit but I read it is normal as long as its not severe, I had light brown spotting and sometimes super light pink but haven't had any recently. I been having this pinching type feeling only on my right side by my pelvis right near my hip bone that scared me too. In the very beginning I had a heightened sense of smell but I feel like that kind of disappeared. 
I keep trying to keep myself distracted and not to concentrate on my symptoms that much. I just can't help it sometimes but to wonder if my little muffin is going to make it :/ some days are easier than others..
Best of luck to everyone hoping and praying for sticky beans !


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome Pumpkin! Is there anything you're wanting specifically? :) Progesterone at 15 at that time is actually pretty normal :) Mine was only 4 so I had to be put on Crinone (progesterone) So you're good!


----------



## pumkin04

Thank you puts my mind at ease a bit!...DH and I are waiting to find out the gender of the baby when I give birth, but he keeps telling me we are having a girl ha :)


----------



## LynAnne

Hello pumkin. Sorry for you previous loss and lots of well wishes for this new one!

Well it's official, I have morning (more like all day) sickness and I threw up. I've never thrown up before while pregnant other than moments after I passed the sac with my MMC so I'm taking it as a good sign. I absolutely hate feeling/being sick but if it means that tiny baby keeps growing strong I'll take it. I forgot how much seeing the heartbeat affects me. Seeing it flicker away makes me love this tiny little one so much and makes me terrified of having to say goodbye again in equal measures. Just gotta stay positive and keep taking one day at a time.

How are you ladies?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Back from my scan!!!! Found Tadpole right away!!! HB was 131 and everything was perfect! Measured 6+2, right where I should be!!!!! I cried a little bit in my REs office


https://i.imgur.com/1vbt7skl.jpg


----------



## pumkin04

NavyLadybug said:


> Back from my scan!!!! Found Tadpole right away!!! HB was 131 and everything was perfect! Measured 6+2, right where I should be!!!!! I cried a little bit in my REs office
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/1vbt7skl.jpg

OMG that's amazing congrats. So glad to see everything looking perfect!!! I would cry as well I'm actually scared I'd start bawling my eyes out ha


----------



## LynAnne

Aw, Navy, that's perfect. I'm so happy for you. DH cried at our scan yesterday unlike me. I'm not sure I know how to cry out of happiness! I think I'm still too cautious to really let it sink in. 

I had my parents and (most of) my sisters over this evening. Had to stop myself from telling them once or twice!


----------



## pumkin04

Hi all ! 
Trying to ease my mind a bit. I had red bleeding last night it scared me so much. It was only when I wiped I swear when I saw it I started shaking and crying. DH and I had sex Monday night. Immediately after that I started bleeding. Do you think it could still be irritated from that ? I hope it's just that and nothing else ... :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

Pumpkin I would call your Dr. Are you still bleeding? If it's only a little bit it could be nothing, but its always best to let your Dr know. I spotted with my son simply because my cervix was so engorged with blood (which is completely normal) but it's always a good thing to tell your Dr about any bleeding you experience. Put in a pad or panty liner, if you need to change it after an hour, go straight to the ER and notify your OB. Other than that, call your OB and let him know what's going on. He may have you come in for a check up for reassurance. :hugs: I know it's hard, but stay calm :hugs:


----------



## pumkin04

NavyLadybug said:


> Pumpkin I would call your Dr. Are you still bleeding? If it's only a little bit it could be nothing, but its always best to let your Dr know. I spotted with my son simply because my cervix was so engorged with blood (which is completely normal) but it's always a good thing to tell your Dr about any bleeding you experience. Put in a pad or panty liner, if you need to change it after an hour, go straight to the ER and notify your OB. Other than that, call your OB and let him know what's going on. He may have you come in for a check up for reassurance. :hugs: I know it's hard, but stay calm :hugs:

 Thank you. It only seems to be when I wipe I have a panty liner on and nothing on it yet. But when I wipe it's there on the tissue. Trying so hard to stay calm but all I keep thinking is that I'm on the verge of miscarrying again :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

Is it a lot or just a little smear on the wipe? You are very early so it's also possible that baby is snuggling in deeper and causing some spotting. Did you call your OB?


----------



## pumkin04

NavyLadybug said:


> Is it a lot or just a little smear on the wipe? You are very early so it's also possible that baby is snuggling in deeper and causing some spotting. Did you call your OB?

It was about a quarter size amount when I wiped. Still nothing on the liner. I'm going to call Ina few. Just going to tak a shower and relax. Trying to enjoy this pregnancy not think bad for every little thing. Also think I may be slightly dehydrated. Don't think I drank enough water yesterday. 

Thank you so much for your support


----------



## NavyLadybug

You're very welcome. I know how nerve wracking it can be. Just lay in the bed and prop up your feet until you call the Dr :)


----------



## pumkin04

I know I didn't drink enough water yesterday either. Most likely dehydrated too. In the process of drinking more water today. Sometimes I forget to


----------



## LynAnne

I hope it's nothing pumkin! Bleeding can be so scary during pregnancy even if it is only a little amount. I'd rest up, call your Dr and try not to worry. Easier said than done I know!

After feeling horrible yesterday and being sick I've felt so much better today. Only felt very mild nausea which simply makes me worry. I know it can be quite normal for sickness to fluctuate but that doesn't stop me worrying!


----------



## pumkin04

LynAnne said:


> I hope it's nothing pumkin! Bleeding can be so scary during pregnancy even if it is only a little amount. I'd rest up, call your Dr and try not to worry. Easier said than done I know!
> 
> After feeling horrible yesterday and being sick I've felt so much better today. Only felt very mild nausea which simply makes me worry. I know it can be quite normal for sickness to fluctuate but that doesn't stop me worrying!

Thank You i feel ya on that ! I told myself to stop reading the Internet because Iv made myself believe I'm ectopic. But surely it's too early and the right sided pains aren't severe they just feel like little pinches or twinges so annoying !
I know I barely had any nausea so far so that makes me worry. Too much worrying ! More being happy and enjoying if only it were that easy.


----------



## LynAnne

Google is our worst enemy when it comes to pregnancy and symptoms etc. With my ectopic I started spotting dark brown blood at about 5+5/6 weeks and other than some regular style cramps I never had any real pains. The bleeding steadily got heavier but never to the point that it was like a normal period. It wasn't diagnosed until I was eight weeks at which point I had to have surgery. The doctors were quite surprised that I didn't have any sort of real pain as I was quite far along for an ectopic. I'm not saying this to scare you, just pointing out that every pregnancy, ectopic or miscarriage or healthy, is different. My ectopic wasn't typical. Many women spot and bleed, particularly in first trimester, and it turns out to be nothing. Try not to worry.


----------



## hmmohrma

I am back home from Arizona. There was turbulance on both flights on my way home, and that was not helpful for my nausea. I was careful to drink a lot of water, snack, and get up to walk every hour. I'm so happy to be back home with DH though!

Pumkin - A little late, but welcome! I hope you were able to get in touch with you doctor and relax a bit. I know that is nearly impossible.

Navy - Congrats on the scan! How are you feeling otherwise? Is it looking like you will be able to put off surgery for a while?


----------



## NavyLadybug

How is the spotting Pumpkin?

Hmmohrma, thank you and so far other than some nausea I'm feeling ok and as far as the surgery we're hoping to put it off til AT LEAST 16-18 weeks but 36+ weeks would be ideal of course.


----------



## pumkin04

NavyLadybug said:


> How is the spotting Pumpkin?
> 
> Hmmohrma, thank you and so far other than some nausea I'm feeling ok and as far as the surgery we're hoping to put it off til AT LEAST 16-18 weeks but 36+ weeks would be ideal of course.

Hi! Sorry for the late response. I been resting and taking it easy. The spotting has been gone since the last time I posted about it. No cramping either &#128515;
My last pregnancy that resulted in a miscarriage I had spotting pink brown and red throughout my entire pregnancy and also had a feeling something was wrong. 


I have an appointment for my first ultrasound on April 19. 

I have just been having lower pelvic pain on the right side only when I sneeze and its sharp and goes away in seconds. Today I had some slight nausea and my head is killing me also slightly dizzy but I'm not sure if that's from my pregnancy or my allergies. Oh the joys !! 

Navy-how r you feeling?


----------



## LynAnne

Hello ladies, how are we all doing?

I've been doing okay. Nausea has settled down to only in the morning unless I dont eat for to long and make myself hungry then it comes back. I worry that my nausea isn't "strong enough" but I'm sure any nausea at all is probably a pretty good sign. I seem to be thirsty ALL THE TIME and nothing quenches it. The tiredness is also a complete killer.

I've set up my appointments for my first midwife appointment (18th April) and my first scan that isn't with the EPU (13th May). Its a good thing I'm not superstitious and believe in bad luck - its a Friday the 13th! I just hope that we get that far but as i keep saying to DH, just taking one day at a time.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I've been a little queasy on and off, same with my breasts being sore and some fatigue.

Pumpkin, I've been well, thank you. I get that sharp pain too, its stretching pain and can also be from the corpus lutem (the sac that forms on the ovary when you ovulate and remains in early pregnancy). I'm glad your spotting has stopped! Was possibly just baby digging in a little deeper!

My next appt is April 25th, unsure if I'll get a scan or not but I'm hoping I do.


----------



## pumkin04

Navy -let me know how it goes when you go to the doctor. I am getting a vaginal ultrasound done on the 19th. I am probably going to be a nervous wreck. If I see the baby I might cry my eyes out like a little baby lol 

My emotions are all over the place. On a good note I didn't feel half of these symptoms that I am currently experiencing now with my previous miscarriage. So I'm hoping this is all good signs. 

I swear I wanted to cry today because it was raining and I didn't want to go outside to walk the dog. Lol ! I feel like a crazy person sometimes.


----------



## pumkin04

LynAnne said:


> Hello ladies, how are we all doing?
> 
> I've been doing okay. Nausea has settled down to only in the morning unless I dont eat for to long and make myself hungry then it comes back. I worry that my nausea isn't "strong enough" but I'm sure any nausea at all is probably a pretty good sign. I seem to be thirsty ALL THE TIME and nothing quenches it. The tiredness is also a complete killer.
> 
> I've set up my appointments for my first midwife appointment (18th April) and my first scan that isn't with the EPU (13th May). Its a good thing I'm not superstitious and believe in bad luck - its a Friday the 13th! I just hope that we get that far but as i keep saying to DH, just taking one day at a time.

Hi! I been having on and off nausea. Today is worse than previous days. I also have a really bad headache today , gassy, and dizziness, my back was hurting me this morning but seems to have went away as the day went on. 

Today I am also six weeks. I have a vaginall ultrasound on the 19th of April going to be so nervous going to it ! Good luck at your appointments. Positive thoughts !


----------



## LynAnne

Pumkin, Will that make you 8 weeks when you have your scan? I dont know how things work where you are but you might not need an internal to see all you need to. So long as you drink enough water the hour before you might be okay with an abdominal. I've had internals before (every time except from my last one at 6 weeks) so I know that sometimes they are just unavoidable to get a good picture!


----------



## pumkin04

LynAnne said:


> Pumkin, Will that make you 8 weeks when you have your scan? I dont know how things work where you are but you might not need an internal to see all you need to. So long as you drink enough water the hour before you might be okay with an abdominal. I've had internals before (every time except from my last one at 6 weeks) so I know that sometimes they are just unavoidable to get a good picture!

Yes that will make me 8 weeks by then. Almost certain they r doing an internal so we shall see what happens! Praying and hoping everything will look good and baby will be up to where he or she needs to be


----------



## stiletto_mom

Won't have confirmation until April 20 (our first ultrasound), but according to online calculators, I'm due early December (between 3 - 7). So I've been using December 3rd as the date in my phone apps.

I'm hoping for a girl, but feeling like it's probably a boy, so I don't know what to say.

We miscarried about 40 days ago, so I was super surprised when I got my BFP before AF even showed up!


----------



## hmmohrma

Pumkim - however they do it, I hope it is all perfect for you! 

My next appointment is also April 19....so close, but soooo far! I'll be 10w 4d as long as Booboo is still growing, and I'm so hopeful we'll see a little baby shape moving around on that screen. The latest ultrasound we had was 9 weeks, but the heart had recently stopped and it was devastating. I'm feeling more positive this time, and I'm hoping all the work with doctors we've done will not be in vain.


----------



## pumkin04

hmmohrma said:


> Pumkim - however they do it, I hope it is all perfect for you!
> 
> My next appointment is also April 19....so close, but soooo far! I'll be 10w 4d as long as Booboo is still growing, and I'm so hopeful we'll see a little baby shape moving around on that screen. The latest ultrasound we had was 9 weeks, but the heart had recently stopped and it was devastating. I'm feeling more positive this time, and I'm hoping all the work with doctors we've done will not be in vain.

Lots of luck to you!!! Will keep you in my thoughts. Let us know how the ultrasound goes. I hope you see your little one on the screen moving around. 
I know what you mean so close but yet so far away. It's bittersweet I want it to come and then I don't at the same time. Just trying to enjoy my time being pregnant and enjoy this pregnancy and not dwell on the bad. It's all in gods hands. Whatever will be will


----------



## NavyLadybug

Welcome Stiletto, sorry about your previous loss. I'll add you to the list :)

Mine were all vaginal up until 10 weeks, Pumpkin and Lyn however I think that was just my OBs preference in the first trimester as thats the most guaranteed way to see baby the best. Even though I had a scan at my last appt (6wks) I hope I get another one at my next appt (10wks)


----------



## LynAnne

Navy, you're quite right. Internals are the best way to see tiny baby clearly. Over here if you go to the EPU they always try an abdominal scan first and an internal if they cant get a clear enough picture. My last scan at 6 weeks I was fortunate enough to be able to see all we needed to on the external.

Hmmhora, when I was told my midwife appointment is the 18th I thought it was so close and so far away at the same time. I should be about 9 weeks then if all goes well. I really want time to hurry up so I can get passed the date of my mmc.


----------



## pumkin04

Morning everyone 
How are we all feeling today?

I got nauscious in the middle of the night. And my boobs seemed to have gotten EXTREMELY sore out of no where. I mean they were sore before but now it's worse! I also have increased CM I keep thinking I'm bleeding. Thankfully I'm not &#128516;


----------



## stiletto_mom

I took comfort in my fatigue last night and slight dull abdominal aches. I woke up this morning feeling fine... so now I'm paranoid and worried again.

UGH, I just want to feel miserable. @[email protected]


----------



## LynAnne

I was exactly the same, stiletto. I felt great this morning to the point i was worried and then this afternoon I've felt so nauseous. The worst it has been so far! Typical.


----------



## hmmohrma

I am having on and off nausea, and it gets bad if I don't snack. I'm still getting over the tummy issues I had from staying with family and eating no veggies all week last week. I don't know how people do that! Sore chest, some headaches, definitely short tempered...lol

Bad news: Our 6 pound Papillon (dog) fell off the bed about 31 hours ago. We thought he was dead, then DH found a heartbeat and gave him mouth to mouth, he starting breathing, but we thought he was paralyzed. We had to drive to a 24 hour vet because it was 4:30am, and he started moving and had head trauma. He's been at the pet hospital ever since, and they thought he was better but declined so stayed overnight again. We are devastated and hoping he'll live until tomorrow morning. Please pray for our little baby. We put our 11 year old german shepherd down less than 2 months ago, and we are still grieving from pregnancy losses. We NEED BOTH our our babies to survive.


----------



## LynAnne

Hmmohmra, I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope your dog pulls through and is okay. I cant imagine how horrible that feels. I would be absolutely besides myself if something happened to my little Jack Russell Terrier. She's my entire world. Sending lots of love and well wishes your way.


----------



## NavyLadybug

My symptoms have been pretty vague last few days. Loss of appetite and super slight queasiness (Learned yesterday I've lost 20lbs since finding out I was pregnant), sometimes slightly sore boobs, some light cramping/stretching pain and just being tired. Really want my appt to hurry up so I can get some reassurance from the doppler or US. 

Hmmohrma, hoping that your pup pulls through!


----------



## pumkin04

I had some light pink spotting once yesterday. It then dissappeared. Hoping it's nothing. Also had some some very slight twinges yesterday on my lower right pelvic area. Those annoying twinges. It went away after 15 minutes maybe. 

I been feeling very weird and off. Idk how to explain it. I constantly feel like I'm walking around in a daze. It's so strange. Been slightly lightheaded too on and off. When I'm laying in bed I don't feel it. But if I'm out and about I feel really funny. I noticed my brain has been acting weird too I been forgetting things or just seem as if I can't remember. Also this morning I woke up extremely anxious and it didn't go away until I went for a nice walk. 
Feeling a bit better now. 
Hopefully this all isn't a bad sign. 

Hmmohrma I'm so sorry about your dog. Hope all turns out well!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Pumpkin that feeling is called Pregnancy Brain! Especially the forgetfulness! Haha If it was just pink I'm sure its fine, possibly a very full cervix or baby snuggling in even deeper as the placenta starts to form :)


----------



## pumkin04

Anyone else been having strange dreams ? I been doing things I don't normally do in my sleep lol. 
The other day I woke up laughing like crazy. My husband thought I was nuts. 
Today I had a bad bad dream it felt so vivid and so so real. I had a dream my husband had died. In my dream I was crying so much I could actually feel my eyes puffy in my dream, that's one reason why it felt so real. I woke up crying hysterical my husband though there was something wrong with me, he thought I was hurting or sick, my pillow was soaked and I just couldn't stop crying. I have never ever had that happen to me before!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes I've been having extremely vivid dreams. Most are completely random things and usually darker (like borderline nightmare stuff) but its not on a personal level.


----------



## emmadaisy

Hi ladies, I'm Emma mum to 2 boys already and just found out we are expecting number 3 on our first month of trying!!! 
I'm still very early days so keep those fingers crossed for a sticky jellybean. Xx
Going off my dates I will be due 14th Dec which just so happens to be mil birthday but I think I will be having a section as had to have to emsc with last 2 so will be around 8/9 Dec which happens to be anniversary of oh grandad passing!!!


----------



## MrsReed2015

Hey everyone!

Have been quiet as on holiday still but totally stalking this thread and seeing how your all doing!

So sorry to hear about your fur baby, I have my fingers crossed for you!

I'm flying back to the UK at the weekend so I'll be able to book my 8 week EPU scan and booking in appointment on Monday!:happydance::happydance:

I have had THE WORST MS ever!! Started a few days ago. Even found myself vomiting the toilet of an Olive Garden restaurant last night, yuk!:nope:

But I've found these awesome sweets.. They are ginger and work so well! Anyone with MS try Preggo Pops!

Also, my boobs are like :cry: so sore!! I've already moved onto a maternity bra which has helped me loads. My OH won't even touch them anymore as he knows how much they are hurting me.

As for twinges and bloating.. I'm definitely feeling pregnant now! Feeling so much more optimistic than during my ectopic.

Loved reading all the posts, stay positive ladies xx:thumbup:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hello EmmaDaisy, is there a particular team your rooting for? :) I have a similar situation with my dates! My due date is my maternal grandfathers birthday but I have to have a c-section which will be scheduled for the 16th which is my paternal grandfathers birthday and who we will name the baby after if its a boy!

MrsReed, I LOVE Preggie Pops, they are a life saver (along with mint gum!) Hope you had a nice vacation and I hope you share your scan pics, can't wait to see little bean!


So super early but has anyone started looking at names? DH and I are already decided (crazy I know lol) but we had such a hard time with DS's name that we wanted to be ready instead of nearly having a baby with no name! Haha


----------



## pumkin04

DH and I actually have three names already picked out haha. We had them picked out for a while now. Too funny 

First boy will be named after my husband because I love his name.-Nicholas Anthony 
Girl- Cecilia Deborah 
Boy-Carson


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lovely names Pumpkin!! 

We have *Lyle Dean* picked for a boy (Lyle is my grandfather and Dean is my uncle plus I'm obsessed with the show Supernatural haha)

And we have *Remi Louise* for a girl, Remi is from my grandmother (a variation) and Louise is my aunt :)


----------



## hmmohrma

Welcome Emma!

Mrs.Reed - sorry about the vomiting in Olive Garden, but I'm so happy you are feeling better about your pregnancy! When do you go home?

DH and I have had names picked for years - 
Nikolas Scott (My great grandmother was Nikoletta and cousin Scott)
Patricia Marie (after his Grammie (Pat) and my mom and my middle name)


Klive, the Papillon fur baby, was released from the hospital last night. DH worked from home today to be with him. He is not 100% normal, but he made it 48 hours with no seizures or death from brain swelling, so we are home free now. I came home from school and slept with him for 5 hours, and I'm about to go back to sleep. This week was exhausting. I also felt less symptoms yesterday, but they seem to be back today. I'm kind of worrying they are all from progesterone now and not natural...but I know that is silly. I am officially the farthest along if all is well! 

The picture is him before getting his catheter IV out last night. He's pretty dirty and shaved, but ALIVE!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7015-2.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LynAnne

I'm glad to hear your dog is doing better hmmohrma! What a relief.

I'm so nervous for my scan today which is in an hour and a half. Will this ever get easier?! Told my family last night and they were thrilled. Keeping my fingers crossed that all is still good today. Will update properly later.


----------



## emmadaisy

NavyLadybug said:


> Hello EmmaDaisy, is there a particular team your rooting for? :) I have a similar situation with my dates! My due date is my maternal grandfathers birthday but I have to have a c-section which will be scheduled for the 16th which is my paternal grandfathers birthday and who we will name the baby after if its a boy!
> 
> MrsReed, I LOVE Preggie Pops, they are a life saver (along with mint gum!) Hope you had a nice vacation and I hope you share your scan pics, can't wait to see little bean!
> 
> 
> So super early but has anyone started looking at names? DH and I are already decided (crazy I know lol) but we had such a hard time with DS's name that we wanted to be ready instead of nearly having a baby with no name! Haha

We would love a girl having 2 boys but tbh as long as it's fit and healthy I don't mind, I do have a feeling it's a girl this time, my boobs are so sore and I've gone off tea never had symptoms this early with others.
But going off ohs family there hasn't been a girl in 34 years so likelihood will determine another boy.

We have talked girls names and we like Daisy Ann Ellena Darren grandma was called Daisy, Ann is a tradition within the girls and Ellena is my mum's name (well she is Eleanor but everyone calls her Ellen xx


----------



## LynAnne

Scan went well today. Baby was measuring 7+4, heartbeat still ticking away nicely and we even could see it wriggling. Hoping baby continues to grow strong over the next few weeks and we see a healthy 9 week old baby when we get our next scan at the EPU on the 22nd of April.

I love everybody's name choices. They sound great. Although we haven't decided 100% on any names (except for boys middle names) I've got such a long list names as I'm a bit obsessed with them.

Our front runner for a boy is: Fergus Steven (my maiden name(ish)) Vastrik (maternal gran's maiden name)
For a girl I like Aurora, Arianna, Freya and Caoimhe.
...at the moment anyway!


----------



## NavyLadybug

So glad you're scan went well Lyn!!! 

Wonderful names Lyn and Emma!


----------



## pumkin04

Lyn so glad your scan went well! :)


----------



## MrsReed2015

Lovely news Lyn!

And great to hear that pup is doing well:hugs:

I'm flying home on Sat evening, so won't actually be home until Sunday.

Xx


----------



## pumkin04

I'm having light bleeding only when goingntombathroom no cramps :( 
Freaking out, guess I'm contacting my doctor.... I want to cry


----------



## NavyLadybug

Try and stay calm for now, I know its hard, but stressing out won't help :( Just call the Dr and see if you can get in for a scan today or at least an exam. Please let us know how it goes. No cramps and the fact that its light and only when you use the bathroom is a good sign considering. Everything crossed for you


----------



## MrsReed2015

Please stay calm. I had a friend who bled bright red, soaked her bed sheets, only to find out the bean was all snugly and cosy. It could be nothing, but please keep us posted!

:hugs:


----------



## pumkin04

Thank you guys!! You are all so supportive 
I put a panty liner on to see. Only like a tiny bit on the liner right now as of 1:00pm. Trying to stay hopeful. My doctor wasn't in today but the nurse said to call if bleeding gets heavy and I have tons of cramping. And bleeding with clots. the color was of a darker kind of red but it was sort of mixed with cervical mucus it seemed cuz the color was tinged. Fingers crossed its just nothing ugh I hate the waiting so so much.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm glad you were at least able to get in touch with the nurse. I had spotting with my son and it was solely because my cervix was just SO ENGORGED that the Dr said it was like a water balloon (sorry, tmi) but that could very well be the case for you as well if its light and tinged with mucus! Especially if you and your OH had some alone time before hand.


----------



## pumkin04

We actually haven't dtd since the last time I bled after sex. I put a restriction on it ha. I did a bunch of walking the last two days so it could be the over exertion as well. 
So I will be taking it easy this weekend


----------



## hmmohrma

Take it easy and listen to the medical professionals. They always say a little spotting early on is pretty normal. I also have everything crossed for you. I want us ALL to make it to Nov/Dec soooooooo badly!


----------



## pumkin04

Thank you. I want us all to make it till then too. Happy healthy pregnancies !!


----------



## pumkin04

Well this morning I had actuall light bleeding. Like it was as if it was the start of my period. It wasn't bright red but just red. I have no cramping at all. So idk what is going on. I'm going to contact my doctor and see if I can come in Monday to check my levels at least. :(


----------



## NavyLadybug

I would also push for an exam and ultrasound Pumpkin. You could have a small hemotoma (there are different kinds) and its basically just little pools of blood somewhere within the cervix or uterus and are usually harmless.

If it continues until the afternoon I would go into the ER/Urgent Care for a check


----------



## pumkin04

Thanks navy I will do that for sure. I would be more worried if I had cramping. But I'm just hoping my little one is ok in there. I will keep you posted later in the day


----------



## NavyLadybug

No cramping is definitely in your favor, that points to a benign issues like a sensitive cervix or a small hematoma


----------



## LynAnne

Hope everything is ok pumkin. I'll keep everything crossed that it is just baby snuggling in some more!


----------



## hmmohrma

I'm sorry you're dealing with this Pumkin. I wish you could just have a pregnancy without worries. Were you able to get an appointment?


----------



## pumkin04

Not yet. Waiting till they call back Monday. I seem to be getting the bleeding on the middle of the night or early morning when I have to pee really bad. When I get up again to pee it's very faint pink. It's very weird. Still no cramping. 
Maybe it's in my head or who knows but I feel like my symptoms have gone besides my boobs being sore. Not really nauscious anymore. Slightly tired. Been very gassy. But that's about it. 
The only thing that gives me hope is still no cramping.


----------



## NavyLadybug

All of those are pregnancy symptoms Pumpkin and no cramping is definitely a good sign! If it continues, I would definitely go to urgent care as they'll do a level draw and most likely an ultrasound.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Any news Pumpkin?


----------



## LynAnne

Thinking of you pumkin.

I've had some cramps today, no bleeding and all my other symptoms are still hanging about. I hope it's just growing pains. They aren't painful or anything. Doesn't help that with my little mmc the baby stopped growing at 8+3 which is Thursday this week so it's playing on my mind a lot. Such a worrying time!


----------



## NavyLadybug

LynAnne, I have had some growing pains as well, mine are more like sharp pinches and pulls where US showed baby implanted so I'm sure its where the uterus is growing and the placenta is starting to really attach to the uterine wall. Its in one exact spot, right where my US showed Tadpole had attached to. It freaks me out but I've had no bleeding and I'm puking my guts up so I know my hormones are still going up.

Sophie's heart stopped at 7+6 so I was freaking out all day yesterday but throwing up this morning calmed my nerves a little bit


----------



## LynAnne

It's just so scary after everything we have been through. I'm terrified of something happening again!


----------



## pumkin04

I'm doing better today. My nausea isn't really there as much as I would like it to be. Fingers crossed the bleeding has stopped. Had slight cramping this morning wasn't severe at all, but I'm assuming that's normal stretching cramps. I had the annoying pinching prodding feeling all weekend on my lower right pelvic side. Iv had some minor back pains and just been really tired. 
I'm supposly 7 weeks today. 

Navy where are your growing pains located ?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Exactly the same spot as yours Pumpkin, lower right side around my pubic bone but a tiny bit higher and deeper. Has the Dr called you back?


----------



## pumkin04

I hate that ! That's the one pain that scares me the most!! But if all is good for you I'm sure it's ok for me. 
No still waiting. I might call back in a bit.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I would definitely call back, Pumpkin, bleeding is very important to report to your Dr, even if it turns out to be nothing. Hopefully they will get you in ASAP and you can get reassurance that everything is ok


----------



## NavyLadybug

Any news Pumpkin?


----------



## LynAnne

After feeling rough the past couple of days I seem to be doing a bit better today. I only woke up feeling sick for about 20 minutes and then it disappeared. To be fair it is only just after 10:30am so there's plenty of time to feel sick later on in the day! No doubt it'll show up again as I'm trying to make dinner!

My biggest issue at the moment seems to be knowing what to drink. Absolutely nothing takes my fancy or quenches my thirst but I'm so thirsty all the time. It's beginning to drive me mad!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Being extra thirsty is a pregnancy symptom Lyn! Just watch out if you start craving ice chips and call your Dr. 

Pumpkin, still no news? :(


----------



## pumkin04

Hey sorry I been resting trying to stay away from the iternet. 
They said I can come in for blood work and keep my appointment for next Tuesday. 
I had no spotting for almost two days and then last night after I was "active" it seemed to have come back. I am a nanny so I was outside with the kids. 
I don't think I can do much physical activity because that's when it seems to start up again. That and when I'm not drinking enough water. 

I wish I could feel pregnant :( I just wanna get pay the first trimester and everything be alright. I'm trying to stay as calm as possible.


----------



## NavyLadybug

The being active points towards a sensitive or engorged cervix (as thats when i would spot with DS, after I was active) so another good sign considering! At least Tues isn't to to far away


----------



## LynAnne

Pumkin, i am keeping my fingers crossed everything is okay for you.

Navy, I'm definitely not craving ice chips! What is that a sign of?


----------



## NavyLadybug

It can be a sign of an iron deficiency which is something your Dr should know about immediately as some women will being craving other things like mud, chalk and even certain OTC medications that aren't pregnancy safe. This can turn into a moderate-severe form of Pica (an eating disorder) and trigger the mother the begin eating any non-food items they might take a fancy too and can hurt the digestive tract and baby. My mother actually craved soaps and perfumes


----------



## pumkin04

Thank you. Will keep myself occupied and calm until Tuesday!
Will keep you updated. 
I'm going to Try not to be as active at work but sometimes I forget because the kids want me to play with them

Lyn- thank you!


----------



## LynAnne

Ah, that sounds crazy! I'll make sure it doesn't get to that stage!


----------



## stiletto_mom

Anyone know what an aversion to red meat means?

I can do fish, eggs and a bit of chicken, but I want nothing to do with beef or pork or lamb.

Can I supplement for protein with my husband's protein shakes? Tofu?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Aversion is a part of the morning sickness spectrum Stiletto :) Some women throw up, some get nauseous and some have aversions to certain foods while other have them all! I actually have a huge craving for some red meats, especially venison and rare cooked beef (which of course I can't have), but I can't stand the thought of pork and can barely handle chicken!

Eggs and fish are very rich in protein (though make sure you stay within safe limits of fish and avoid certain kinds) but if you feel you aren't getting enough, the best way to supplement protein is actually with beans, especially pinto and kidney beans, and dark leafy greens like spinach and collard/turnip greens :)


----------



## hmmohrma

I agree with Navy, Stiletto. Eggs and chicken are even healthier ways to get protein than red meat. You can also do Greek yogurt. I have some in my smoothie weekday mornings, and it has like 22 g of protein! That's a huge amount! :) No reason to worry about not wanting red meat. 

Pumkin, did you tell your doctor that the spotting is happening with activity? My fingers and toes are crossed for your appointment on Tuesday! 

Lyn, there are lots of prenatals with iron if you are deficient. Doctor should check that with your bloods. They often cause constipation though, so keep eating that fiber filled produce and drinking at least 64 oz of water daily!


----------



## pumkin04

Going to try to get an appointment at the doctor for tomorrow.
I'm so nervous !! :( 
I'm getting anxiety just about calling to make the appointment 

No I didn't tell the doctor the spotting was happening with activity. 
So yesterday before I went to work I relaxed and barely had any bleeding. When I got to work I was up and down stairs A lot maybe like ten times or more and I started getting spotting again after that but it was like a light pinkish color.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm glad you're going to push for an appt, its very important that your Dr know this is happening with activity and that it hasn't stopped. It could very well be something benign but your Dr must know about it and take the appropriate steps


----------



## LynAnne

I'm with Navy on this Pumkin. The doctors are there to be told about all these things whether or not they turn out to be nothing to worry about. I'm sorry that you are going through this.

Ive felt horrible today! I woke up feeling rough, had breakfast and an hour later was sick. Since then I've barely been able to move or do anything as the nausea won't leave me alone. Ive only just managed to get up and get a drink (first one in about 4 hours) and a little something to eat. I'm not even eating anything exciting just cheese and crackers. I hope I can keep them down this time. I hate being sick! Still, 8+3 is when my MMC stopped growing. It's almost as though my body is going "everything is still good here right now. Don't panic"


----------



## hmmohrma

As my DH says Lyn, sorry you either have to feel crappy or worry about not feeling crappy. Maybe trying to eat and get some food on your stomach first thing will help. I know I often hear people say they aren't feeling food at all but the nausea goes away when they finally eat. I try to snack every 2-3 hours to help with nausea.


----------



## LynAnne

Hmmohrma, I always eat as soon as I wake up but it seems to be a bit hit or miss as to whether it keeps the nausea at bay or not. Yesterday was just a particularly bad day. This morning I've woken up feeling sick, eaten something and now I feel much better. I didn't do anything differently yesterday! I almost want to feel that slight nausea all the time to know that everything is fine but not the super strong stuff and not the actual throwing up!


----------



## pumkin04

Hey everyone, thought I would update

I just got back from the doctors from my 8 week ultrasound. Everything went well! And I feel so relieved. The doctor still labeled it a threatened miscarriage because I had bleeding. He showed me there's a bit of blood in the uterus and that's what caused my bleeding to begin with. He said I shouldn't worry about it and it should go away it'll either come out or get absorbed. He told me to take it easy no intercourse or anything strenuous. 

Our little muffin is measuring at 1.79cm at 8+1
Heart rate of the baby was 160
I feel so relieved now !!

I was getting worried because my boobs weren't that sore anymore but my lower back has been hurting like crazy!!! And I have little to no nausea. But it made me feel better to see our little one. 

How is everyone else doing ?


----------



## NavyLadybug

So glad everything went well Pumpkin!!!! Sounds like a small hematoma for sure, glad it's nothing to serious to warrant anything super extreme!!

I've been SO sick :sick: , yesterday I vomited 5 times between 7-10AM and my OB called in an emergency script for Zofran and its helped so much!


----------



## pumkin04

They gave me a ultrasound picture &#128513;

Oh no at least the prescription helped you!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh can you share Pumpkin! US pics are so special and amazing!!


----------



## pumkin04

Here's my little muffin
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lovely! I like your nickname of Muffin haha


----------



## hmmohrma

Thank goodness you appointment went well Pumkin! I love the picture of Muffin! 

Navy, I'm glad the doc gave you something to hold back the vomiting. Yuck! 

We had out 10w5d appointment yesterday. No ultrasound because they did one at 6.5 and are going to do one at the next appointment, but we heard the heartbeat with an abdominal doppler and saw Booboo swimming all around with the handheld ultrasound. I was so glad the doctor did that because I thought we wouldn't get to see if Booboo was forming properly (we had several deformities with our second pregnancy. It was amazing to see, and DH was so impressed (me too) with all of the movement. I did not expect that! <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

Glad your appointment went well hmmohrma! I've never had a provider use the handheld US, that must have been neat!! If you don't mind me asking hmmohrma, what things did they see on the ultrasound with your second pregnancy? Sorry, if its to personal, with my last MMC Sophie looked perfect and we found out later she had a very rare genetic disorder so it was honestly a miracle she wasn't already showing signs of it when we lost her. 

I have my 10+0 appt on Monday and they informed me the other day that I would need to come in with a full bladder (First time I've actually been told to have a full bladder for this sort of US) since they were going to do an ultrasound since they were going to refer me to Maternal Fetal Medicine for our genetic testing appointments. So I'm hoping everything is ok on Monday.


----------



## hmmohrma

The baby's head was half mooned shape and the fingers and toes were not separated. They were still webbed/ fused together. It was actually at 8 weeks 5 days, and the doctor said the heart had probably stopped with the last day or so by the size of the baby. It was our hardest loss, but the hospital sends all remains to be buried, and the Knights of Columbus pay for a beautiful group funeral for miscarriages and stillborn babies. It was helpful to have some closure, and they let us take pictures of the little casket and burial site and they gave us a sweet little frog as a remembrance. We still have it in our bedroom. The baby would have had severe physical and intellectual disabilities if he or she has survived, but with the development of the head it seemed there was never a chance of survival. Now we know that my thyroid antibody being raised is causing my immune system to attack my thyroid. The thyroid is normal, but it is what caused our losses. A little bit of synthetic thyroid, aspirin, and progesterone, and we're having a great pregnancy. Our doctors are amazing! <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

That's so lovely hmmohrma! I'm so glad they were able to do that for you guys, how sweet. I know it surely meant so much to you two. Did they do any genetic testing or did they think it wasn't necessary?


----------



## hmmohrma

We were told by our first doctor to do testing, but she couldn't do the d and c bc she was out of town. A different OB came for the procedure, and he informed is our insurance wouldn't pay for it and it would likely be close to $2000 and not necessarily tell us something. We actually really appreciated that because the first OB made us feel like it was the totally normal next step and didn't even bring up cost. We ended up switching to the doc that did the d and c, and he referred us to the RE after the third loss which was early like the first. Genetic testing wouldn't have found anything because my thyroid antibody was the problem, and insurance covered everything with the RE under quality of life care bc my cycles had been so messed up since all of this began. We LOVE our OB and RE, and it turns out the original OB left the practice not that long after all this started for us, so everything really worked out perfectly for us in the end.


----------



## hmmohrma

Sorry I'm always so long winded!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Baby is doing great!! They wiggled and wiggled and wiggled!!! Took the Dr 20 minutes just to get the HB (168bmp!) because of it and an additional 15 minutes for the rest of the measurements! Baby is measuring at 10+2 and I'm 10+0 :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
https://i.imgur.com/UWwaFTD.jpg


----------



## LynAnne

Aww, hello baby's! Glad everything went well. It's funny, I'm two days ahead as well and we have the same estimated due date!


----------



## pumkin04

Woohoo!!!! Mine measured a day ahead when I went for my ultrasound. 

It's funny I was just worried I had no more pregnancy symptoms besodes my boobs getting big. And then it hit me yesterday. I don't know about anyone else but I seem to be getting a new symptom every week and the next week the one I previously had dissapearwd and I get a new symptom lol I swear I'm not crazy!
In the beginning Iv had dizziness and nausea. Then one week I had side cramps and pulling feeling. That went away. Next I had bad bad gas pains. Now that went away. Now here I am at 9 weeks and the emotions hit me like a ton of bricks. 
I got mad because my husband took the spatula I was using to cook I almost cried. I was mad at him all night last night and just wanted to burst into tears. This is craziness !!


----------



## hmmohrma

That's so great Navy! Pumkin, tell me about it. It is the end of the school year and testing time. I've been so emotional the last two days just watching my kids take tests. One of my boobs has been really sore but only in one spot under the nipple and is now itchy. Anybody have this before? The skin even seems a bit raised up. the other one had a little white bump on the areola tonight...I looked it up...it's normal. haha


----------



## pumkin04

Surely I couldn't be showing yet at nine weeks right ? I can't tell if I am or if I just hve bloating. What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LynAnne

I've had a bump like that for about a week, pumkin. I know it's probably more bloat than anything else but I'd rather think of it being a bump than a bit of podge! :haha:

I'm still feeling sick pretty often and so exhausted! Cant believe that if baby has kept growing the same rate it had been I should be roughly 11 weeks tomorrow. How can that be?!


----------



## pumkin04

I know Lynn time is seriously flying. My husband was just saying yesterday that he remembers when we just found out we are pregnant and now I'm 9 weeks. 

I like to think it's a belly haha when I try to suck it in the little bump still sticks out 
Probly just in my head haha


----------



## NavyLadybug

Little bump Pumpkin!!! 

I'm like you too Lyn, if baby stays a little ahead I'd be about 11ish too and its mind boggling! Almost to the second trimester!!!


----------



## hmmohrma

Looking good Pumkin! I hit 12 weeks on Friday! I'm feeling better and better, and people are starting to say I'm showing...I'm pretty sure it's just that I haven't been allowed to exercise for 3 months. Doctor said I can go back to HIIT at 14 weeks though. Let's see if I have the energy for that. :) I've been taking yoga pants and sports bra pics weekly for myself since week 5, but we started monthly photos today that we will share after baby is here. We're doing pink and teal tops until we find out the sex. Crazy...next time I will be 16 weeks and definitely showing!
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## stiletto_mom

Hello! Was given an official due date (so please update me!)

December 8th. Still team pink.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hooray Stiletto! How'd your appt go? :) 


AFM: I'm 11 weeks today, eeeek!! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## pumkin04

Hey everyone I'm doing well. I am 10+1 crazy how fast the time is going. 
Had a sharp pain when I sneezed yesterday in lower abdominal area. Lasted for like five seconds then went away. Been really moody and emotional. Been having slight food aversions and slight cravings. Yesterday started getting the dizziness again I hate that! ..headaches..fatigue..lots of increased CM.. all that fun stuff. 
I noticed the veins on my boobs are more predominant and showing it looks gross ha


----------



## TinyLynne

Hi ladies! 

I'm 9+3 and due December 3rd. DH, dog and I all have December bdays as long as dads and all4 grandmas! So it is fitting to have a December baby! DH was found to have a balanced translocation after 4 losses and we had a fifth loss since then. This is the first time we have ever made it to a heartbeat. Successful scans at 6.5 and 8.5 weeks. While this is all perfect news so far, the chance of chromosome issues is still frightening me. No blood test will pick up the chromosomes involved in DHs translocation (6 & 22) so we are unsure if we will do any invasive testing or not. It's a scary topic for us right now. Haven't told anyone. I am too scared to. If it were possible, I would never tell anyone until baby is here safely! 

You all have some wonderful scan pics! Hope you are all doing well! This has been a stressful time for us, when it should be super happy.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Pumpkin I get the sharp pains too, especially when I stretch the wrong way or sneeze really hard! 

Welcome TinyLynne, so sorry for your losses :hugs: 
We're in a somewhat similar boat as far as genetics, except mine are from poor quality eggs. Two of our losses were confirmed to be chromosomal abnormalities, including our daughter Sophie who had Mosaic Trisomy 4 and DS is in the process of being tested to see if he is on the spectrum and needs to be tested for deletions/duplications. So we are having CVS or Amnio done in the next few weeks due to the risks. It is indeed very scary but on our end we feel it's needed to be prepared for the future if something is wrong.


----------



## TinyLynne

Thanks for the reply Navy, I feel the same way about the testing. So many people have made me feel bad about wanting the testing, so it's nice to get some support from someone who really understands the importance. 

Hope testing reveals all is well!


----------



## NavyLadybug

My family was very very much against any testing during a pregnancy until I finally put my foot down and essentially asked them if they were or ever had been in my shoes. Had they ever lost multiple children and been flat out told it was basically your "fault" (I use the term loosely, no is ACTUALLY at fault but in my case, my eggs) and that the only way to really know and be ready for another potential problem was this test. After that they made themselves scarce around the entire subject.


----------



## hmmohrma

Welcome Tinylynn. Sorry for your losses, but congrats on the heartbeats! I hope testing goes well for both of you. DH and I have decided against it, but our losses were due to my thyroid anitbody being raised, so hopefully we won't have to think about that part. We talk about it a lot, and we just finally decided to wait and see. Our OB is going to do all he can through ultrasounds, but I do know I'm not a carrier for Cystic Fibrosis, so at least that is ruled out.


----------



## TinyLynne

Navy, I'm so sorry that your family was unsupportive. For me it was the OB coordinator at the office I was going to (I switch yesterday) that didn't even give me info on it, and when I asked about it started telling me No, I didn't want that. Why on Earth would I want that? Her not giving me options I felt was reckless, so onto the new OB, and we have appointments over the next couple of weeks there and then will decide what we will do.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Good for you for changing Dr's!! That was extremely irresponsible of her, especially when your husband has a balanced translocation!

I just got off the phone with Maternal Fetal Medicine and I have an appt on the 19th (almost 14 weeks) with our geneticist to schedule our Amniocentesis. Little nervous, but we'll get through it.


----------



## NavyLadybug

DH surprised me with a "Prenatal Photoshoot" as a Mother's Day presents (I could have swore I told you this yesterday... argh) and its basically a really high tech ultrasound and its a 30 minute session to look at baby in 2D, 3D/4D and 4D HD Live!! 

We went to this cute little place called Fun Fetal Photo's for it, it was lovely!! We got a DVD of the entire session, 50+ stills in all grades and some other cute little momentos like a card and such! Baby was EVERYWHERE! We even got a good potty shot!! I'm 98% sure we know what it is!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Plain 2D, their heart rate was in the 160's the whole time :) 
https://i.imgur.com/dTlAqsX.jpg

Some neat 3D/4D ones <3 
https://i.imgur.com/PKhcLCv.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/lLrvtFz.jpg

Some 4D HDLive ones :cloud9::cloud9:
https://i.imgur.com/zqfiWvO.jpghttps://i.imgur.com/aYTFwUk.jpg

Potty Shot! Tech (and I) say........... *BOY*! :blue:
https://i.imgur.com/VMVkTje.jpg


----------



## TinyLynne

How cool Navy!!! What a most awesome gift!! That was so sweet of your hubby! And look at those awesome pictures! I bet it was even cooler live! And I would agree with the boy statement. I can't believe you got such a clear shot of that so early! 

Congrats! I bet you are just awestruck still!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you TinyLynne! The place we went wasn't super expensive, 80$ for the initial (and we get a free CD of the stills since we're military) and every other scan during this pregnancy only costs us 60$ instead of the first 80$, so that's really neat for us!


----------



## hmmohrma

Tiny, that's ridiculous that the doctor wouldn't give you all of your options and let you decide. I'm glad you're trying someone else. This is your baby and your decisions. You should clearly be given all the possible choices to make with your partner.

Navy, what a great gift! I'm glad everything went so well for you and you're feeling better now! Our next appointment will be 14w 4 d, and I hope we can find out the sex. I know it's not 100% possible at that point, but it would be so great to know. We want a little girl sooo badly, but that's mostly because there are 6 boys on DH's side and everyone is hoping we have a girl. We'll all be thrilled to bring home another little boy for the family too!


----------



## NavyLadybug

How is everyone doing??

Now a days Hmmohrma, US is so good that they can take a guess and be as much as 95% right past 13 weeks!! Fingers crossed baby isn't shy!

We announced today on Mother's Day! (In the US, I'm not sure when it is elsewhere) Everyone is very excited and supportive! :cloud9:

Our Announcement
https://i.imgur.com/Fdc3sJr.jpg


----------



## hmmohrma

Great announcement! Our doppler arrived, and we had fun with it today! Found the heartbeat pretty quickly. So reassuring, but I had DH hide it so I don't just sit and listen all day every day.


----------



## NavyLadybug

How fun! I love mine! I have one of the Sonoline B's, what's yours? :)


----------



## hmmohrma

The same thing. I got it on ebay brand new for about $40 with shipping, and it was so worth it. It seems like a lot of people went with that brand, so I decided it was a good choice.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I hear baby moving alot, little blips and thumps and little "rubbing" type noises, it's magical! Yeah Sonoline B is one of the biggest and best brands :)


----------



## LynAnne

All this talk of dopplers is making me tempted to "steal" my sister's one now that she has had her little baby girl. I'm just so scared that I won't be able to find the heartbeat!


----------



## pumkin04

Hey all. Can't believe I am 11 weeks today I have a doctors appointment next week fingers crossed everything will be good so nervous for that appointment. Iv had some spotting from my hematoma recently even though I know what it's from it still drives me craZy!!! 
Also been having this horrible pain in my left hip when I walk and sleep at night I wake up a million times because I'm in so much pain!! 

Iv been looking into home doplers but scared I won't find a heartbeat ugh the stress. I want the first trimester to hurry up


----------



## NavyLadybug

That sore hip is your hips starting to relax and spread! It happens quite early! Mine have been rather sore as well the past couple weeks!


----------



## hmmohrma

I told myself I would never get the doppler because I didn't want to worry. With 4 weeks between appointments, it was just too long to wait. Especially being in week 14 (tomorrow) and losing symptoms a couple weeks ago. It was a knee jerk decision to buy, and DH just goes with the flow. We used it twice the day it came because I didn't think to record it the first time. I don't want to use it too often just incase, but it is tempting. 

My right hip started hurting this week. I don't know if beginning to exercise again for the first time in 3 months made it start, but it is pretty localized and worst in the morning. I started putting a pillow between my thighs, and that is definitely helping. I almost fell down it hit so hard getting up the other day. Now I'm more careful...no risks!


----------



## hmmohrma

Lyn, did you end up getting it from your sister?


----------



## NavyLadybug

How is everyone doing?? :)


----------



## hmmohrma

Doing well except I'm developing a sore throat today. Hopefully it will pass quickly. I just got home
From school and hopped into bed. Our appointment on Tuesday went well. We're now a "normal pregnancy" and moved to the regular schedule. We go back in 5 weeks for the sex scan. Here's a screen shot from the video we took on my phone from the handheld ultra sound on Tuesday. Booboo had hiccups! Adorable!

How are you Navy?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NavyLadybug

Awesome!!!

We had our first genetics appt today, the Dr thinks that I may be a carrier for Fragile X Syndrome, so we were tested for that today (results in 2 weeks) and then our Amniocentisis is June 13th and results are 2-3 weeks after that


----------



## hmmohrma

Will this be your first amnio? I'm getting bloods done Monday for all the chromosomal and neural tune defects. I'm nervous, but we decided to go for it after all. We are not doing anything more invasive though. Too scared. I hope the time goes quickly for you. I'm sure the waiting is tough.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes this is our first. What test did they decide to do?


----------



## hmmohrma

I don't even remember. I guess just the quad screen. I'm regretting not doing the NT scan now. I just read that the combination of the two gives better statistical information. Oh well...just waiting for results now.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ahh gotcha!

We bypassed the quad, all it basically does is give you "chances" for Tube Defects, T13, T18 and T21, it doesn't actually say yes or no. So they told us if we wanted concrete answers to do either Amnio or CVS because those are the only two tests that test for EVERYTHING (trisomies, testrasomies, rings, disomies, deletions, duplications, sex linked mutations on X and Y and all the other chromosomal things.) Basically since Sophie's condition was so rare and not on the radar and I have bad eggs, we're gonna test for it all out of paranoia and a "better safe than sorry" type deal. We have an estimated 35% chance of having a child with some sort of chromosome disorder due to my eggs so that risk of not knowing far outweighs the 0.3% of miscarriage associated with Amnio. I'm still scared of that 0.3% but I'm also terrified of not being prepared for a potential loss (such as still birth or late term loss due to a disorder) or not being prepared for a child who will need special needs met.


----------



## emmadaisy

Can I be moved to the angels please, I lost my baby Monday, scan showed baby had no heartbeat xxx:cry:


----------



## hmmohrma

I'm so sorry Emma. <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm so sorry Emma :cry:


----------



## NavyLadybug

We found out what we are having today. It's a.........

Spoiler
BOY!!! :blue:
https://i.imgur.com/BmXW3eU.jpg


----------



## hmmohrma

Congratulations! We are so ready to know, but our appointment isn't until June 23! The waiting...


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thank you, I was Team Blue (DH was Team Pink lol) so I was very excited! DH is to of course but since this is very likely our last try he's a little sad but not overly so, he's still happy. We went to one of those places that does US for you. The place we went to only charges 80$ for a 30 min session (and you get a DVD of the entire session, up to 50 photos on a CD and around 10-15 print outs in 2D, 3D and 4D) and each session after that during the same pregnancy is only 60$ so for us, very much worth it to check in on baby between scans (we don't like do it every week or anything, we're probably only going to do it one more time at about 30-32 weeks to get the cute chubby cheek photos.)


----------



## hmmohrma

I was wondering if it was private. Do they send that info to your OB or do you share it with your OB? Just curious. I think I've felt a little movement last night and tonight, but it might just be gas lol. I'm so ready to feel baby move for sure! I also learned today that a girl I teach with is 19 weeks. We'll be there together super pregnant in the Fall as long as all goes well.


----------



## NavyLadybug

No, they don't take measurements or anything. You can show them to the OB but they won't really do anything with them. I've been feeling the "popcorn" feeling and some rolling type movements for about a weekish now, but this is my second child (that's gotten this far) so I'm more used to knowing what it feels like so I just realized sooner. Its only on occasion, usually when laying in bed. It's a magical feeling :) Soon our babies will be kicking the bejeezus out of our kidneys, ribs and bladder haha


----------



## hmmohrma

It's crazy to think about. I'm still in awe we've made it this far. 17 weeks on Friday! I bought a boppy pillow from a Facebook yardsale page today, and my grandmother left us her rocking chair. She told us she wanted is to have it over Thanksgiving and passed away a few months later. We just went to Pa thi weekend to visit family and picked it up. We also have the crib and changing table that was given to us by bro and sis-in-law years ago, but it's still in the shed. We're feeling optimistic, but we don't want to actually set up the room until we make it to the third trimester. It's just still so hard to believe this might actually finally be happening. Sorry for rambling.... :)


----------



## hmmohrma

Oh! We also have a stash of cloth diapers, bottles, and milk freezer bags that were given to us by an old student's mother. We're accepting it all, but we just aren't ready to set up the room yet. We painted it last year, so we don't have to worry about that at least.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Update on the amnio today. The procedure itself went off without a hitch, but there were some issues they noted. I have very low amniotic fluid, I was measuring just barely over what they consider safe to preform the procedure. I have an appointment to discuss it with my OB next Monday. My placenta is also very large compared to normal, he said this wasn't an actual issue (unless previa became involved later) but it made the need hard to place due to sheer thickness of it combined with my low fluids and he's also measuring big, I'm 17+1 but he's measuring 18+0 which isn't an issue, just made it hard to find a decent pocket of fluid when combined with the other issues. His heart rate was also a bit low compared to normal, which makes me nervous, but it's still well within the normal range so I'm trying not to think to much into. I'm on a slightly longer rest period (48 hours instead of 24) just as a precaution due to the difficult needle placement. Results are in about 2 weeks which are going to drag by I'm sure.


----------



## hmmohrma

Wow, that's a lot of information, and I know that's stressful for you. Good news that nothing is too far to be considered severe. Get some rest. Is there a reason for the enlarged placenta? How are you feeling?


----------



## hmmohrma

Have you heard anything yet? We found out today we're having a girl!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats hhmorhma!! Have you thought of any names yet? :D 


I had an US on Monday to check my fluid levels, they had doubled with bedrest and TONS of fluid!!! Lyle is still doing perfect in there :) 

I found out yesterday that 2 of the 3 tests they ran had come back. I got the results for:
Karyotype, where they count the chromosomes and look for types of trisomies, translocations, rings and a few other disorders that effect whole chromosomes either numerically or structurally. They even confirmed that he is definitely a boy complete with XY chromosomes lol
AFP, Neural Tube defects like spina bifida and anencephaly
Both have thankfully come back with an all clear. The only other test left, that takes an additional 5-10 days from now, is the Micro Array and this is the test that scares me the most to be honest. This test looks for mircrodeletions, microduplications, disomies, inversions, microtranslocations and other mutations and abnormalities that are much to small to be seen on a karyotype.
I am relieved that two of them have so far come back as perfect, and this takes a bit of weight off my heart but I don't feel like I can breathe yet, not until the Micro-Array comes in and tells me everything is ok. Or, on the opposite, that they've found something but that's a whole other reaction I don't even wanna think about right now. When the geneticist read me the results, I felt him give his first STRONG (like see from the outside) kick as if to say, "See, I'm fine" and I hope it stays that way. Just this one more "hurdle" and I can start REALLY enjoying the rest of my pregnancy.


----------



## Cornfieldland

Navy I'm so happy to see you are expecting :) I remember you from the April group, congrats! <3


----------



## NavyLadybug

Micro Array came back and has confirmed that Lyle Dean is 100% healthy!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## hmmohrma

NAVY! I am so sorry I've been MIA. I was sick for like two weeks, and we were traveling through the first week. I was actually at VA Beach for a concert one night..kinda close to you! Anyway, I'm thrilled for little Lyle! Thank goodness all is well with him! We are naming her Patricia Marie. Patricia is DH's Grammie (she practically raised him) and Marie was my mother's name and is my middle name. She's been moving around like crazy lately, and I feel and see it every day. It has been so exciting and all new for us. We put together the crib and changing table yesterday. We've also ordered curtains for her room!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Beautiful name Hmmohrma!!! Lovely connections! Lyle is after my Papa and Dean is my uncle (but also the name of my favorite TV character LOL) 

So exciting to feel and see them move isn't it??? We're moving next month, so we haven't gotten any of the BIG items (crib, dresser, etc etc) but we've begun stocking up on clothes, small toys, blankets, etc etc and we have everything else picked out and ready to hit the "Order" button on once we move! LOL


----------



## hmmohrma

My brother and sister-in-laws gave us their crib and changing table when they moved because their youngest was ready to move to a bed. We've had it stored in the shed for two years, and I got the hankering to set it up this past weekend. We also had a glider given to us. I bought a changing pad, diaper bag, swing, and bassinet all used for greet deals. I'm holding off on clothes because I will have a shower with family and friends and a shower at the school with all the teachers, so I want to wait to see what we get. It's getting real! Where are you moving?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Awesome!!!

We have the bedding, some clothes, toys, baby books and some other types of "gear" (bassinet from with Magnus, buggie cushion (the things you put in grocery cart seats), etc etc) 

We're moving back to FL, same place (city too) that we moved from to come here. What the military says, goes.....

This is our bedding!! I'm SOO in love with it!! 
https://i.imgur.com/LtSVPLJ.jpg


----------



## hmmohrma

adorable little fox!


----------



## Razcox

Hi everyone! Hoping I can join your group as I am due on the 31st of Dec, not been active on here for a while which is a long story!

Anyway I am pregnant following our 3rd and last round of ICSI with PDG, my EED is based on the date of ET even though at my dating scan it put me as the 28th Dec. So we will see what happens 

We have suffered 4 losses in the past but now I am in the 2nd trimester and can here Noodle I am feeling much more confident and happy to join a group if you will have me.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hello Razcox!! Since you had PGD, do you know what you're having? So happy for you to be having your rainbow baby!


----------



## hmmohrma

Welcome Razcox!


----------



## Razcox

NavyLadybug said:


> Hello Razcox!! Since you had PGD, do you know what you're having? So happy for you to be having your rainbow baby!

We have no idea at the moment! I'm sure some lab tech in Oxford does but we were not told.

We are having a gender scan on Saturday so will hopefully find out then, its a bit early but I couldnt wait and this is the only weekend DH is around :happydance:


----------



## NavyLadybug

I (sort of) found out at 12 weeks and had it confirmed at 16 so definitely possible!! How exciting!


On my end, Magnus was diagnosed with Fifths Disease (a viral rash sort of similar to Chicken Pox in that once you have it once, you never get it again) he's totally fine, not even itchy but it poses serious risk to women and unborn children in those who are not immune. I have NO IDEA if I've ever had it (odds are in my favor though as 60% of adults have had it before) but we have to go to the OB today for an emergency blood draw to see if I either have it or if I'm immune. If I have it, I have to have weekly ultrasounds for the next 8-12 weeks to watch for anemia, heart failure or hydrops in Lyle Dean because if I am infected and I pass it on to him (1 in 3 chance) it could cause a stillbirth due to the aforementioned complications that can occur, though that chance is only supposed to be 5% even if I do pass it on. I also have my anatomy scan today, so hopefully all is well there and my bloods will come back that I am immune and I won't have to worry. I'll update with scan pics and blood results when I get them all in.


----------



## hmmohrma

Oh my goodness. You just can't catch a break. I hope all goes well with you and Magnus. 

I have some red spotting after going to the bathroom today. I'm waiting for my doctor to call me back in a few minutes. I have no other signs, but of course I'm pretty nervous. I checked her heart rate, and it was still strong in the 150s and I can still feel her moving around here and there, but I could really do without the spotting.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Hopefully it's nothing!! Most spotting in the second and third trimesters are harmless, after all, baby is getting heavy! But still scary and unwanted!! Let us know what they say!


I had my blood drawn, I wont have results until around the 19th. However, Anatomy went great and he's looking perfect! He is frank breech (legs and knees are straight up against their chest with feet in the face instead of curled into the fetal position) but he has PLENTY of time to get out of that, though he will be a c-section anyway so no worried regardless. We ended up with a photo of his face, belly and FEET by his head all in one shot because of this and he even sucked on a toe!! That's made even funnier by the fact that I've caught his father trying to bite off his toe hang nails (I have no idea why he did that....) We also got a foot pic (he has big feet) and we even got a thumbs up and he mooned us hahaha :cloud9::haha:


----------



## hmmohrma

Yeah. I figured everything would be fine. It was just lame that I've been relaxed lately, and now I'm back to praying for "no blood" when I use the bathroom. It was just about a quartered sized when I wiped, and then nothing more. No worries, her heart was still at 157, and she continued to move throughout the day and was bouncing around again when I was up making breakfast this morning. I didn't have any cramps or fluid leakage, so I didn't even go in to the doctor. I did go out to a nice lunch with a very old friend (from first grade), and that really helped get my mind off things. I drank a different tea than usual the night before, and it had raspberry and nettle, so maybe that was just too stimulating. I'm back to my plain peppermint tea until this little girl is Earthside! 

Your pictures are great! It's so hard to imagine sitting like that for too long...or any time at all...lol. Good news the anatomy scan went well. What a great milestone!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes I've heard you should avoid both of those during pregnancy. 

My results came back for Fifths, I'm immune!!! So phew!!


----------



## hmmohrma

Thank goodness! All is well on my end too! :)


----------



## Razcox

Had our gender scan and we are having a little boy! :)

Was lovely to see Noodle again and even nicer to say he or him instead of baby or it :cloud9:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats on the little boy!!! Have you thought of any names :)


----------



## stiletto_mom

*Monday July 18, 2016*

20 week anatomy scan! Halfway there!! Baby *boy *had his arms up in boxing stance, grabbing his feet and then putting all four fingers in his mouth LOL. He's doing well and the technician says everything looks healthy and strong.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Wonderful Stiletto!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Finally got a call from Magnus' Dev Pedi. I mentioned a while back that we'd been having our son tested to see if he had an ASD (Autism Spectrum Disorder) and we just got the call confirming that his Dr's, after looking over his files and notes, confirmed he is indeed on the spectrum. So we've got to go there on Monday for the "official" appt to discuss everything. The Dr was kind enough to let us pick up the paperwork today so that we could look over it and see if we had any questions to prepare before hand so we're picking that up this afternoon. He did say that he's only at Level 1 (very high functioning and what Dr's used to call Asperger's before the term was taken out of the DSM-5 in 2014 and replaced with the umbrella term ASD) I'm honestly relieved because I'm in fact very familiar with Asperger's because I was diagnosed a few years ago. His biggest delays are in verbal communication and social interaction, the two largest hallmarks for ASD but everything else is actually above average for his age so I'm relieved at that. I'm honestly not upset like people apparently expected me to be, I guess mainly cause I was diagnosed as an adult so I know that it's not some life "altering" diagnosis, I mean I lived my life normally for 20 years before being diagnosed and honestly all the diagnosis did was "Oh, so THATS why -insert odd mannerism/quality/difficulty here-" , Magnus can do the same he just needs some extra boosts in the speech department.


----------



## hmmohrma

I'm glad you are taking it all in stride and relieved to have an answer. Is he in speech/ language therapy yet? Public schools are required to take over at the age of three. 

I'm having a lazy day after a couple really busy ones. My dad is on his way to town to help DH install a new bathroom floor and do some electrical work in the living room. We only have one bathroom, so I have no idea what we're going to do not being able to use it for a two days...good thing we live in the county. Unfortunately, I was so busy that I ate out three times in two days, and my digestion is paying the price now. I've been eating produce all day and downing water to try to get things back on track. I even had some prune juice, but I broke down an baked a chocolate cake from scratch on Sunday, so I've been stealing bites here and there...not helpful...


----------



## NavyLadybug

He just turned 3 on the second so he is going to begin it at the start of the school year as per his IEP :) 

Uh oh, I know that feeling of not being on track!! Never good! Chocolate cake does sound so good though LOL


----------



## hmmohrma

The cake is delicious...I've been good and not eaten a slice every single day, but most days...My dad and DH took the toilet out of the bathroom all day yesterday to work, then they put it back for the night....now it's back out again. The project should be done today, and we decided to head to Lowes to by a new high-efficiency toilet and replace this old clunker while it's out. I'm so happy we're getting this all done before she is here, but the house is in shambles right now...I just keep telling myself, this is all worth it to have the updates done before the baby is here. Then we can focus on her.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes, always best to get that sort of stuff done before the arrival!!!

I spent the night in the ER last night with my gallbladder, I have a consult with the surgeon on Monday to see if we can hold off longer or if we need to go ahead with the surgery


----------



## hmmohrma

My fingers are crossed for you. Were you in due to a lot of pain? How far along are you now? I hope he can stay in a for a while longer. Good luck


----------



## NavyLadybug

Yes, it began spasming and I called my OB after it caused a fainting spell and she wanted me to go in for evaluation as a precaution. So now I have a consult on Monday. I'm 23 weeks tomorrow, we are hoping to hod off on the surgery to take my gallbladder out but if the risk of leaving it in is to great we may have to resort to removing it before he is born. Not ideal but if the alternative is possible preterm labor or worse we'll do it


----------



## hmmohrma

Let me know how your consult goes today.


----------



## NavyLadybug

They gave me some long term antibiotics and some anti-spasmodic meds to help control it. If I can make it 12 more weeks (to 35 weeks) we should be ok cause at that point even though he might end up a preemie, its still very acceptable in terms of health (Magnus was a 35 weeker and went home in 48 hours, no NICU or special monitoring required) though if we can go above and beyond 35 weeks that's obviously preferrable overall


----------



## hmmohrma

How are you feeling? We were out of town all week and just got home.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm feeling ok. Getting uncomfortable to lay down, get up, roll over, etc etc (my hips don't spread properly so it makes them hurt because of the weight) 

How are you doing?


----------



## hmmohrma

I'm so tired today. We have a guy over here replacing out entry way door (we decided to just bite the bullet and pay someone for this job because we're running out of time). I go back to school next week, and DH has been working late bc his company just bought another company and he's crazy busy. It is slowing down our home progress, but I know it will all get done before Baby is here...I'm just tired, but I think I said that already. lol


----------



## NavyLadybug

I totally get the tired feeling. We're enrolling Magnus in his IEP specialized Pre-K Sept 1st after we move and moving is the most tiring thing ever right now


----------



## NavyLadybug

Had our last growth scan before we move to FL on Friday!! 

Profile
https://i.imgur.com/U1kiApll.jpg

Big feeties!
https://i.imgur.com/tPQkTC2l.jpg

He's doing perfect and weighs about 2lbs and is roughly 15 inches long! Heart, brain and belly all looking good still!


----------



## hmmohrma

Great news! I love the profile picture. I had my glucose screening on Friday, so I'm waiting until Monday to hear how it went. Everything else is going well. Home renovations are still underway...but we are determined to finished be baby girl is here! I also put in my paperwork for my leave after she's born. I'm not going back to school for the rest of the school year, so I had to everything in order.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I've learned to sew! So made Lyle a bunting today for his nursery! 

https://i.imgur.com/M5JKJ0a.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/jkp91eN.jpg


----------



## hmmohrma

That's great! I'm at school with a few minutes to sit while my students take a reading assessment on computers...boring for me and them...so I can't see the pictures you loaded. I will check them out when I get home. I'm really tired after being a bum for the three day weekend. How is your move going?


----------



## NavyLadybug

Our move went good :) 

I had an appointment yesterday. This clinic is extremely cautious with high risk cases and they told me that my surgery date (since he has been a for sure cesarean from day one) has been moved up from Wed Nov 16th to Monday Oct 31st at 37 weeks. They said that since I have a history of preemies and a history of serious toxemia they're gonna take him as soon as he's considered term, which is 37 weeks. So little man is coming NEXT month, holy crap....
I also have 4 appointments with my OB before the 22 of this month, so 4 appointments in 2 weeks, plus Magnus school schedule and Pedi and IEP meetings, DH's work schedule and just every day life. Thankfully they only big items we still need are a crib and carseat which thankfully we already have picked and are set on, we just need to click the order button LOL


----------



## hmmohrma

WOW! Talk about busy. The bunting is adorable by the way. It's nice you know exactly when to expect him. We started our labor and delivery classes last weekend, so everything is getting really real. There is still that small feeling that it will never happen, and I have days when I worry, but overall I'm feeling positive. I spent two weeks doing absolutely no exercise, and my sciatic pain finally cleared up. It is still a dull pain, but not interfering with life at least. I'm so ready for our little girl to be here in our arms!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Had our second growth scan today. Lyle was in a very complicated position and was sucking on his knee!! They estimate his current weight at being about 3lbs 7oz

https://i.imgur.com/Dgj06Esm.jpg?1


----------



## NavyLadybug

My OB appt yesterday put me in L&D because of my blood pressure and protien going up in my urine. I have to stay until at least 9PM tonight to finish the next round of steriod shots to mature his lungs (just in case something goes wrong before 35-37 weeks) but I may end up staying til Sun or Mon


----------



## NavyLadybug

My OB has put me on a schedule of 3 appointments a week. 2 weekly NSTs and 1 weekly OB each week along with the occasional ultrasound to monitor my fluids. My cesarean has been scheduled for Oct 31st, 37 weeks.


----------



## hmmohrma

How did it end up going? I've been so busy with school and classes all weekend preparing for the baby that I haven't even logged in to BnB! So close before they are here. 

We've been tossing around different nicknames for Patricia bc we chose it as a family name. I recently discover Trixie is consider a nn for Patricia, and I love it. Unfortunately, DH doe snot love it. He said I can call her that, and everybody we've talked to about it loves the nn. We'll see what happens....I'd hate for her daddy to dislike what people call her. 

6 weeks left for us! Less for you! Eeeeeek!


----------



## NavyLadybug

5 for me :) So exciting that our little ones will be here soon!!! Hopefully you can find something DH likes too for a nn!

It went ok, I stayed 24 hours since I did well with the steroids. 

We had another ultrasound today. He's a whopping 4lbs (give or take a few ounces) and LOVES to suck on his toes. At one point he had BOTH feet in his mouth. Speaking of toes he has my feet, poor boy, his second toe is even longer than his big toe just like mine. But he has DH's chin and lips, he's also got big ol' cheekies and the tech even found some fairly long hair haha We also got some smile/smirking photo's because EVERYTIME Magnus would laugh or cry, he would turn his head and smile at the sound, it was so sweet. The lady took over 90 photos for us but these are my favorite 5. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## hmmohrma

Awwww! Look at those cheeks. So cute. We took the coolest long exposure silhouette maternity photos the other day, but they are too big to upload. I'll have to fiddle with them to show you. They're like our shadows in front of rainbow colored lights. 

I'm taking a break from my crazy second graders right now because they lost their minds for a few minutes...too much rain and not enough recess this week!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Oh I bet those are beautiful!!! 

Second graders can be crazy!


----------



## hmmohrma

Okay...I screen shotted them from my computer, and that made the files much smaller. Here are a couple of our long exposure shots! 

We also finished her room today! Progress...finally!
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2016-10-02 at 9.23.25 PM.png
File size: 101 KB
Views: 3









Screen Shot 2016-10-02 at 9.23.45 PM.png
File size: 261.1 KB
Views: 3









Screen Shot 2016-10-02 at 9.24.14 PM.png
File size: 209.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lyle Dean! 10/17/2016 weighed 5lbs 5oz!!

https://i.imgur.com/rrrwo8J.jpg


----------



## hmmohrma

<3 <3 <3 Congratulations! He is beautiful!


----------



## TinyLynne

Congrats NavyLadyBug! He is so precious!!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Thanks ladies, I can't wait to see your little ones when they arrive!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Just to update you ladies a little more. We only made it to 35+1 before needing an emergency cesarean because of my Pre-E. He was monitored in the special care nursery for a few days and seemed to be doing well until he started having apneic episodes (he'd stop breathing) and so we were transferred to the NICU yesterday until it was determined he was ready to go home. 

One of my favorite pictures of him, he's so alert and so sweetfaced
https://i.imgur.com/xtg3c50.jpg

Another of my favorites, he's very snuggly
https://i.imgur.com/vbVALpB.jpg

This is the most recent photo of him after his transfer to the NICU. He's doing much better and is much more comfortable despite how it looks in all the tubes and wires
https://i.imgur.com/Xq88O1G.jpg


----------



## hmmohrma

For some reason I didn't get an alert when you updated. I hope he is doing well now! Our little girl made her appearance on her due date at 4:30am after 26. 5 hours of labor! She is doing well after being monitorred for two days because in labored over 24 hours with my water broken.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8709.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_8599.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TinyLynne

I didn't get an alert when you posted those pictures either! Congrats to both of you and your beautiful rainbows!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

She's a sweetie Hmmohrma!!! Congrats!


----------



## NavyLadybug

Lyle was able to come home from the NICU on Nov 1st and is doing well! He just had his first photo shoot yesterday! It's all in Rainbows of course lol

https://i.imgur.com/QmEhNGnm.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/S3kOTG2m.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ABXX8ILm.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/NV8R8t8m.jpg


----------



## TinyLynne

Oh look at those faces he is making! How precious!


----------



## hmmohrma

Those are awesome! I love the rainbows! Here's a great shot of Trixie on Thanksgiving - 2 weeks old! <3 I can't believe our babies are here!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9010.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------

